# JAKARTA | Signature Tower Jakarta | 638m | 2093ft | 113 fl | On hold



## Dazon

^^
not ready yet. 
+19 meter btw. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Antijudischen

^^ awesome...
viewed from the website, the building is estimated to be completed in 2016.
------------------------------------
*forever antijudischen.........!!!*


----------



## xJamaax

Dazon said:


> ^^
> we can't lock this thread
> 
> 
> 
> That's Jakarta Tower project thread.. and The Signature tower is another project on Jakarta City.
> 
> take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Signature Tower*
> 
> *At the centerpoint of SCBD will feature a 110 floors Signature Tower, which is a mixed-use world class building, making it the tallest and future landmark in Indonesia.*
> 
> source: http://www.scbd.com/projects_future_detail.php?id=11
> 
> *the Old proposal + masterplan SCBD (Sudirman Central Business District) *
> Count of Floor : 75 with 421meter
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Emporis said: http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&id=signaturetower-jakarta-ind1sia&lng=3


The topping looks a bit weird.:lol:


----------



## endar

Dazon said:


> ^^
> not ready yet.
> +19 meter btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


^^ *bro/sist xJamaax * this the new one.. new design... and from the website. this building will completed on 2016 and tall about 619m.


----------



## lkiller123

Dazon said:


>


Did anyone notice the "BDNI Centre?" It's like an exact copy of the BoC Tower! hno:


----------



## dochan

^^ Don't worry, it's on-hold and likely will never be finished...


----------



## lady gaga

So Does The Construction Strated Jakarta Is Booming!!!!!


----------



## dochan

^^ According to an insider, it will start next year



Sir Ryuta said:


> Signature Tower rencana start tahun depan, makanya area gedung Automall dah mulai 'digusur'.. and yeahh it's correct, *the building's scheduled to be finished at 2016*. dan akan lebih tinggi dari gedung Petronas. YIPPIEE!! :banana:


----------



## senseisan

where the location of Jakarta Tower in the map??? btw Jakarta very booming ,but when all of skyscraper will be realized ???


----------



## Dazon

^^


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




lkiller123 said:


> Did anyone notice the "BDNI Centre?" It's like an exact copy of the BoC Tower! hno:


a bit out of topic, but please read this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7661331#post7661331



> SENTRA BDNI / BDNI CENTRE
> 
> Jakarta, Indonesia
> This signature office tower complex, designed by I. M. Pei, consists of 62 story and 46 story high towers with over 1,000,000 sqf. of custom designed unitized curtainwall, cladding, and skylight systems. The systems incorporate granite, glass, aluminum and steel. R. A. Heintges Consultants assisted with the design of the curtain wall and provided complete contract document drawings and specifications.
> 
> *Pei Partnership Architects*, Design Architect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the progres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.lera.com/projects/id/#top


the project is currently onhold. I got a report, the tower will be resume later(don't know when).


----------



## KillerZavatar

design looks *slightly* like bank of china :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga

Finally Some Construction Pics!!!!


----------



## Antijudischen

amazing night...


----------



## guy4versa4

doesnt represent indonesia..hurmm,


----------



## Dazon

^^
so?


----------



## Mesch

Antijudischen said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Mehome

Antijudischen said:


> amazing night...


this building represents something out of this world, it seems like just another building from gotham city, beautiful!! :cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole

Great news for Jakarta!


----------



## Thanial

I hope this gets approved soon, it's one of my favourite projects at the moment!


----------



## dochan

This is the bigger rendering

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-RjOujqd7Kvk/TnDC77ECqDI/AAAAAAAAAEM/ACShao6EaQQ/s1600/signature-tower.jpg


----------



## dochan

guy4versa4 said:


> doesnt represent indonesia..hurmm,


I have to agree with you on this... But well... What can I say..


----------



## Erran

Love this project, love the glassy looks. Will be perfectly matched with the existing glassy buildings around it. Cool!


----------



## guy4versa4

Dazon said:


> ^^
> so?


its still ok for me,not a big problem,good effort indonesia to become well known country,but that building look very jinmao and most of the china proposal tower..


----------



## IslandSon.PH

massive! love the crown btw..:cheers:


----------



## dochan

guy4versa4 said:


> its still ok for me,not a big problem,good effort indonesia to become well known country,but that building look very jinmao and most of the china proposal tower..


the crown look like the Jinmao, but overall, I think it's a glass version of Chrysler :cheers:


----------



## Chad

Impressive!!! Indeed a Jakartas new benchmark kay:


----------



## eddeux

the new render looks eons better than the one on the first page.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i love the design for the tower and of course its height  but i remain sceptical about the project


----------



## Vector85

cool 4 jakarta, lets built it !!


----------



## D3Y

wait until 11.11.11
(oct.11.2011)


----------



## Venantio

D3Y said:


> wait until 11.11.11
> (oct.11.2011)


it should be nov.11.2011


----------



## Mesch

^lol


----------



## sang kodok

if this tower is built, will it be the tallest in southeast asia ? :?

or even non-middle-east asia ?


----------



## Mesch

^^ you mean non-middle east, non-china, non-japan asia?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Mesch said:


> ^^ you mean non-middle east, non-china, non-japan asia?


since this is a skyscraper and in japan there is only a taller tower, you could even say non middle east, non china asia xD


----------



## sang kodok

^^

well, at least this one will (surely) be the tallest in indonesia


----------



## droneriot

KillerZavatar said:


> since this is a skyscraper and in japan there is only a taller tower, you could even say non middle east, non china asia xD


Unless India Tower gets built.


----------



## Jay

God,, so ugly


----------



## Mesch

droneriot said:


> Unless India Tower gets built.


okay, let's just say the tallest in Southeast Asia. that'd be the safest to say imo.. :lol:


----------



## eddeux

^^+1000, this will definitely be the tallest in *SE Asia *after its built.


Jay said:


> God,, so ugly


which one? the new or old render?


----------



## Vito Corleone

*Height Update*

638.00 m. to tip of spire
515.80 m. to observation deck

source: CTBUH :rock:


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow i cant believe this will happen untill i see it starting construction though :cheers:


----------



## CheeseTree

I also look forward to its starting construction. Also I can't see anything that makes me think this is an ugly tower. It would look great I believe.


----------



## ZZ-II

great, the new design is 100 times better than the old :cheers:


----------



## FloripaNation

uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Kanto

Vito Corleone said:


> 638.00 m. to tip of spire
> 515.80 m. to observation deck
> 
> source: CTBUH :rock:


I wonder, where is this observation deck, is it on the roof like on the South Tower of the old WTC or is it an interior floor? I'd love to know the roof height of this tower :dunno:


----------



## Vito Corleone

Kanto said:


> I wonder, where is this observation deck, is it on the roof like on the South Tower of the old WTC or is it an interior floor? I'd love to know the roof height of this tower :dunno:


Kanto,

Go back to post #53, look at the rendering, and you will see that there is no way they can have an observation deck like the on the roof like the original WTC. The observation deck is on the 111 floor and will have a 10m floor to ceiling height. 

As far as the roof height goes, it is like the Chrysler or Burj Khalifa...you really can't define that kind of measurement, because of the architecture. I can only say the final piece of the spire starts at around 594 m.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Thanks for the info :cheers:


----------



## Dazon

Vito Corleone said:


> 638.00 m. to tip of spire
> 515.80 m. to observation deck
> 
> source: CTBUH :rock:


wow... more taller than Shanghai tower


----------



## Dazon

from CTBUH:


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

nice. Finally it is becoming a reality. Any site photos?


----------



## nazrey

nice project indeed!


----------



## Chad

The podium looks insanely nice!


----------



## dochan

the podium looks like an East Javanese gapura... Nice!!


----------



## Belladona

impressive :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah the whole design kinda screams futuristic yet ancient to me. the podium design looks a bit like a temple build thousands of years ago but all with these shiny colors and this massive height. like a monument built by aliens, interesting, impressive, futuristic and an eyecatcher. the more i look at it the more i like it the perfect mixture of traditional and modern forms. love it. :nuts:


----------



## Mesch

^^ +1 to every word you said.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I really like this design a lot. It is like modern version of Chrysler Building in NYC.


----------



## KillerZavatar

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I really like this design a lot. It is like modern version of Chrysler Building in NYC.


i think more features are like jin mao in shanghai actually, just a more aggressive pointy top


----------



## sigarantang

superb!!


----------



## dochan

DESIGN APPROACH
http://www.srssa.com/Signature_Tower/dapproach.html










With a combined site area measuring 50,674.0 square meters, and an allowable development area of 391,435 square meters, the
111-story development will include:

An Observatory,
A 300-key, 6-Star Luxury Hotel,
International Class A Office Space, 
A Conference Center and Banquet Facilities, and 
A Luxury Retail Mall.

Signature Tower Jakarta is organized by situating the Observatory and Hotel spaces on the highest floors, supported by the office floors and resting on the conference and retail podium levels.

This organization and structural arrangement has been successfully tested and repeated in some of the world’s tallest and notable super-high rise towers, such as the ICC Tower in Hong Kong and the Shanghai World Financial Center.

Site Planning for the Signature Tower development places the iconic tower in the center of the SCBD, between the existing Pacific Place Jakarta mixed-use development and the proposed 8 story retail / convention / restaurant podium. 

The Signature Tower retail development is planned to have covered, direct pedestrian connections to the existing adjacent developments above ground and below ground, including an elevated pedestrian connector between the existing Pacific Place Jakarta and below grade connectors between Lots 5, 9, 10 and 22.

The design objectives for the development include providing an integrated, distinctive and symbolic world-class environment that is economically viable to construct, operate and maintain. An environment that is safe, secure, and ecologically responsible, and one that establishes a new style for Indonesian Architecture for the new millennium.

DESIGN BRIEF


Initial studies addressed a multiple of different approaches – each celebrating Indonesian culture and hope for the future. Of particular note were the “Garuda”, “Torch”, “Unity”, “Banyan Tree” and “Kris” schemes:

“Garuda” which through the use of proportions and aesthetics of the iconic skyscrapers of the early 20th Century , defined an architecture that lifts the building elements to the sky; mindful of the traditional Indonesian architecture and symbols that evoked a ‘rising up’ to the heavens, we looked to combine the basic elements of these symbols to create a tower that rises above the city, like the Garuda, spreading its wings over Indonesia in the new millennium.

“Torch”, which symbolically incorporated Pancasila, the five principles as illustrated in the national crest, through the use of four elements surrounding a central star, a star that transitions into a beacon of light that binds together the tower elements and rises up to illuminate the five principals over the nation’s capital.

“Unity”, illustrated in the links of the chain in the national crest symbolic of the solidarity of the multi-cultural society that is the bedrock of modern Indonesia, celebrates a society rich in cultural heritage and natural beauty, which comes together as one, supporting each other to move together hand in hand.

“Banyan Tree” symbolized an emblem of strength gained from the roots, rising upward, together in a pure, elegant and simple method to create a structural framework to support the dreams and visions of a strong and young nation.

“Kris”, a traditional and ceremonial symbol of Indonesian culture, married with the organic elements found in nature and traditional architecture, the symbolism and form of the tower comes together as if it were a sharp new sprout for the new millennium.

In completing the study of these different ideas, it was determined to proceed with a scheme that incorporated classic proportions with organic and natural elements symbolizing one great nation rising together to move into the new millennium


----------



## dochan

National Spirit
http://www.srssa.com/Signature_Tower/spirit.html

Signature Tower Jakarta celebrates the Indonesian spirit through the reinforcement of the date of the National Day of Independence,
17 August 1945, viewed on each façade of the tower. Visible during the day through the use of highly polished stainless-steel, 17 leaves
grow and blossom upward through the shaft of the tower.

At the crown, these 17 leaves are bound together by 8 louver grill elements, culminating to embrace a single 45 meter tall
spire: the 17th day of the 8th month in the 45th year.Central to the four building elevations of the crown, these elements 
in turn are supported by 5 crystalline glass buds – accentuating the five principals of Pancasila – rising to support a single 
central spire – the united Indonesian people. Hence the budding flower (Pancasila) spreading from all corners of the tower, 
spreading to all corners of Indonesia.

In the evening on national holidays, we envision the 17 leaves would be outlined with white LED lights, the supporting 8 louver
grills up-lit in red light, the center glass buds back-lit in white light, and central spire illuminated with 45 red and white LED 
bands. During non-holidays, the lighting would be able to be changed to suit the particular occasion.


















THE TOWER










The 111-story tower rises 638m above the ground plane to the top of the spire. The highest floor sits approximately 534.45m above the street entry. While a simple 60m by 60m square form dominates the planning of the tower, achieving an elegant aspect ratio of approximately 9:1, the tower facade steps to accentuate the different uses within the complex; i.e.: retail and convention at the base, office use through the shaft, and hotel use at the crown.

The regular form of the tower, with notched corners, provides a straight forward and efficient planning platform for tenants to utilize, including an average 13.5m clear depth from the core wall to the exterior curtain wall and opportunities for multiple corner offices on each level.

The structural approach utilizes a super-column and out-rigger arrangement, surrounding an inner core wall. It is anticipated the structural system will be based on composite steel and concrete.

THE PODIUM










Separate monumental lobbies, in scale with the overall tower development, welcome Hotel Guests and Office Tenants at Ground Level. An exclusive banking hall fronts the main access to the office tower lifts, as well as act as a gateway into the retail portion of the podium. Access to the Observatory is via an experiential queuing and ticketing space at the Lower Ground Level.

Allowing it to operate at times when the retail mall is closed, segregated access is provided to an entertainment / restaurant area that is located on the roof of the podium, above the 5,000 square meter Function Space. An independent entrance allows guests to arrive at the Conference Center via dedicated lifts or escalators that travel within the perimeter of the podium glass wall, separated from the retail mall customers.

Exclusive retail space is organized around a larger, 4-story atrium, with expansion planning incorporated to accommodate future development of Lot 8.


----------



## the man from k-town

wow awesome!!! thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Polity

Looks like the ICC stacked with something else on top


----------



## Mesch

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dazon

Polity said:


> Looks like the ICC stacked with *something else on top*


a bit like Chrysler building crown.


----------



## dochan

Polity said:


> Looks like the ICC stacked with something else on top


ICC is more like the chopped version of this tower


----------



## dochan

http://www.thorntontomasetti.com/projects/signature_tower

Thornton Tomasetti is providing structural engineering services for a *111-story*, 600-meter mixed-use tower that *will be the tallest building in southeast Asia when completed*. Located on lots six and seven of the Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD) in Jakarta, Indonesia, *the project has an observatory at the top level, 25 levels of hotel space, 24 levels of residential, 50 levels of office space, 10 levels of retail podium that includes a conference center, a ballroom and restaurants, and six levels of basement parking and provides a total area of 593,000 square meters*.

*The building is located within one of the most active seismic zone in the world*. Classified as Seismic Design Category D, *Signature Tower presents great challenges to engineers because of high seismic reactions and extremely soft soil conditions*. The primary lateral system used includes a composite core wall, composite super columns and steel outrigger trusses. The exterior mega fame includes nine steel belt trusses, six steel floor trusses and additional composite super columns that accommodate the specific requirements of the high seismic zone. Performance-based design was used to evaluate the building performance under different levels of seismic hazard, in addition to the traditional code-based design, in order to achieve an efficient and safe structure.


----------



## erbse

An observatory on top! How awesome is that! Geil! I wanna see some stars up there, once this is finished. Though all the light emissions of Jakarta metro might lead to quite a reduced observation experience


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^

geil indeed, i'm wondering where inside the crown the observation deck is supposed to be


----------



## patrykus

Well it doesn't necessary has to be in the crown at all. They could just meant the top floor. Take the burj khalifa - they call it's observation deck "at the top" :lol: while it's more or less in the middle of the building


----------



## KillerZavatar

patrykus said:


> Well it doesn't necessary has to be in the crown at all. They could just meant the top floor. Take the burj khalifa - they call it's observation deck "at the top" :lol: while it's more or less in the middle of the building


yes, but then i looked at detailed pictures of the crown and the top floor seems to be inside the crown, it looks like when the crown starts there are still at least two more floors and i thought that might be the observation deck :cheers:


----------



## erbse

I wouldn't equal *observatory* and *observation platform* here. Those are two different cups of beer, pals. 

Inside an observatory, you take a glimpse at the stars through a telescope or the likes.








Wiki


----------



## patrykus

lol, I don't think they will put space observatory up there :lol: That was probably just wrong chose of words in the article


----------



## KillerZavatar

patrykus said:


> lol, I don't think they will put space observatory up there :lol: That was probably just wrong chose of words in the article


yes, putting a space observatory in one of the most vivid cities is probably a bad idea, you can't see much with light pollution. I know that Mecca has a space observatory inside the tallest building, but i don't think it works for a city like Jakarta.


----------



## patrykus

If I remember right Mecca tower doesn't have proper space observatory, but a lunar observatory. Just a useless toy for the owners fancy.


----------



## Jay

It looks like an ugly jin mao on steroids


----------



## erbse

Patrykus: Got to agree here. 


*But please stay on topic which is the Signature Tower, guys, thanks.* (Had to delete some posts.)


----------



## Aucostar

*Does Jakarta Need a 111-Story Tower?*
By Jason Tedjasukmana | April 17, 2012

An impressive skyline is not the first thing that comes to mind when you think of Jakarta. Indeed, from the city’s traffic-clogged streets, it can be difficult to see anything other than cars, shops and smog. But one property firm is hoping to change that. An Indonesia company called PT Danayasa Arthatama is pitching a project called the Signature Tower, a 111-story hotel-and-office complex. Standing at a projected 638 m (2,093 ft.), it would be taller than the former World Trade Center in New York City and eclipse the tallest building in Southeast Asia, the Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur. “This will be proof that Indonesia has changed,” says Santoso Gunara, president commissioner of PT Danayasa Arthatama. “We need something like this so people will know there is something going on here.”

There is certainly a lot happening in Indonesia. The Southeast Asian nation has bounced back from the 1997 Asian financial crisis and is, for the first time in decades, on sound financial footing. The Indonesian economy is turning heads at a time when most developed economies are trying to turn the corner. The country has seen an average annual GDP growth rate of 5.2% from 2001 to ’08, and it is expected to expand more than 6% this year. Earlier this year, its sovereign-debt status was bumped up to investment grade by two of the major ratings agencies — a third is likely to follow suit. “We expect growth to pick up in the coming years to about 7% over the medium term,” said Stephen Schwartz, BBVA Research’s chief economist for Asia.

The developers hope the tower will be a symbol of Indonesian ascendancy, a testament to the country’s towering ambitions. But not everyone is sold — on Indonesia’s prospects, or on the project itself. As a recent report co-authored by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) points out, Indonesia’s economy is still relatively fragile. If growth stays at current levels, Indonesia would need 23 years to reach the per capita income level that neighboring Thailand achieved in 2008. The report warns that Indonesia risks succumbing to the “middle-income trap” wherein inadequate infrastructure, weak institutions and economic inequality dampen growth. “Stronger institutions are key in pushing forward harder reforms, such as reducing badly targeted fuel subsidies, which are needed to accelerate more productive investments in infrastructure development and initiatives to reduce inequality,” says Jon Lindborg, ADB country director for Indonesia.

These and other concerns have critics asking if a record-breaking skyscraper is ill advised. Analysts seem split on what an additional 200,000 sq m (over 2 million sq. ft.) of office space might mean for the city. “That’s a lot of supply in one building,” said Todd Lauchlan, country head of Jones Lang LaSalle Indonesia. “But given the superb location and quality of design, I have no doubt the project will be a success.” Jakarta-based architect Ahmad Djuhara is less optimistic. “The supporting infrastructure is questionable, and there are so many problems, like traffic congestion, that could be created,” he said. “There are other ways to make your mark as a developer other than just going high.”

For now the developers, like the country, are pressing ahead. They hope to break ground by year’s end.

http://globalspin.blogs.time.com/2012/04/17/does-jakarta-need-an-111-story-tower/?xid=gonewsedit


----------



## lady gaga

^^ Indonesia is developing fast there so it wouldn't hurt to build some skyscrapers no need to post such an artical am 100% with this tower


----------



## ZZ-II

Better read 2 posts above before 



eurico said:


> ^^ and they also push back the ground breaking by the end of this year....


----------



## eurico

the developer PT Danayasa Arthatama already got the loans from some major banks (4-5 bank) in Indonesia, hopefully they will start the construction soon :cheers:


----------



## dariannk

eurico said:


> ^^ therr are so many news about this tower, that this tower will be built, hotel manage by MGM and bla bla bla but there's no evidence on the site location that this tower soon will start the construction, on earlier news construction is start on June 2012.


 Im sorry, but actually, you are a bit wrong. The site where this tower is going to be built was already prepared since a year ago. Before, the site was an automall (next to Pacific Place), now the automall is empty and has been bought by the project owners of signature tower. And I strongly believe this tower will get built, because no one would put too much effort onto a project if it will end up no where. They've built up a website, they bought an automall, they designed the building already with autocad, I believe it will get constructed.


----------



## eurico

^^ but AFAIK up until now they haven't tear down the auto mall building...


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

Any updates?


----------



## dochan

according to The Skyscrappers Center, construction start in 2013..
http://skyscrapercenter.com/jakarta/signature-tower-jakarta/


Facts
Official Name	Signature Tower Jakarta
Former / Other Name	The Signature Tower
Type	building
Status	Proposed
Country	Indonesia
City	Jakarta
Street Address	Sudirman Central Business District
Building Function	hotel / office
Structural Material	composite
Proposed	2010
Start of Construction	2013
Completion	2020
Official Website	www.srssa.com/Signature_Tower/spirit.html


----------



## charl1e

Onsite, there's still few semi permanent restaurant still doing business. I guess their rent is not over yet. 

Just wait and see 2013. It will RISEEE...


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah i am positive about this tower. :cheers:


----------



## skyscraper 007

if its built it will be a true masterpiece of architecture


----------



## Denjiro

Very original, elegant design. I like it


----------



## galaxy358

Kemaren2 saya ada ktmu sama salah satu pemilik Bukit Uluwatu Villa yang sedang bangun Alila SCBD.. Dia teman-nya pak TW, kalau dia bilang konstruksi nungguin Alila setengah jalan, jadi paling tidak 2013 baru konstruksi. Dia bilang sih PASTI dikerjakan.. tapi kita tunggu saja.


----------



## eurico

galaxy358 said:


> Kemaren2 saya ada ktmu sama salah satu pemilik Bukit Uluwatu Villa yang sedang bangun Alila SCBD.. Dia teman-nya pak TW, kalau dia bilang konstruksi nungguin Alila setengah jalan, jadi paling tidak 2013 baru konstruksi. Dia bilang sih PASTI dikerjakan.. tapi kita tunggu saja.


too bad... Alila itself is so slow....


----------



## endar

*Indonesian tycoon to build world’s fifth tallest tower*
http://www.bangkokpost.com/business...n-tycoon-to-build-world-s-fifth-tallest-tower





















> Jakarta’s skyline is set to change in a dramatic way with the planned development of the US$2-billion Signature Tower attesting to Indonesia’s new economic confidence.
> 
> Rising 111 storeys and 635 metres, including 70 floors of office space, the building planned by Indonesian tycoon Tommy Winata would be the fifth tallest in the world and would eclipse Petronas Towers as the tallest in Asean.
> 
> Mr Winata’s Artha Graha Network, through subsidiary PT Danayasa Arthatama Tbk, has chosen MGM Hospitality to manage the hotel and serviced apartments in the tower in the central business district of Sudirman in Jakarta
> 
> “The presence of MGM will bring new colour and a vibrant atmosphere to the Jakarta metropolis, so that it becomes equivalent to other metropolitan cities in the world,” said Santoso Gunara, president of PT Danayasa Arthatama Tbk.
> 
> The developers are currently lining up project financing, which will consist of internal cash flow and bank loans. Construction is expected to start this year and to be completed in 2017.
> 
> Mr Gunara expects the tower, with a height of 635 metres, will be acknowledged as the fifth tallest building in the world by The Skycraper Center owned by the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat.
> 
> The Burj Khalifa in Dubai, at 829.8 metres, is currently the world’s tallest building. Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, would set the record at 1,000 metres if it gets built as planned by 2017 or 2018. The Petronas complex in Kuala Lumpur is ranked 31st with a height of 452 metres and 88 floors.
> 
> US-based MGM Hospitality will manage 290 luxury rooms in the Bellagio Hotel, which will take up the top 20 floors of the Jakarta development. The same company will also manage 350 hotel rooms and serviced apartments in the south tower under its MGM Grand Hotel & Serviced Apartments brand.
> 
> The two towers will be connected by a nine-floor podium featuring retail space and the MGM Jakarta Convention Center, which will cover 15,000 square metres and can accommodate activities for 6,000 people or more.
> 
> With experience managing some of the world’s top hotels and convention centres in Las Vegas, Detroit, Beijing, Tianjin, Macau, Mumbai, Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Cairo, MGM expects to bring more world-class conferences and entertainment to Jakarta.
> 
> The developers led by Mr Winata and Mr Gunara officially signed the agreement with MGM Hospitality in Las Vegas on May 21.
> 
> Established in 1987 and listed on the Indonesia Stock Exchange in December 2009, PT Danayasa Arthatama Tbk is the developer of the Sudirman Business Center District (SCBD), an integrated site covering 45 hectares in Jakarta.
> 
> Artha Graha Network is engaged in property business, IT and telecommunications, agro-industry, mining, finance, media and entertainment, as well as infrastructure.
> 
> Artha Graha, through PT Graha Banten Lampung Sejahtera, is also working on feasibility studies for the 29-kilometre Sunda Strait Bridge, valued at an estimated $10.9 billion, which would link Java and Sumatra.


----------



## endar

area


not much activity


----------



## KillerZavatar

it is supposed to be finished by 2020, so plenty of time still, they don't need to rush, i expect the preparations to start maybe beginning next year and i am pretty sure it will not rise before 2014.


----------



## eurico

KillerZavatar said:


> it is supposed to be finished by 2020, so plenty of time still, they don't need to rush, i expect the preparations to start maybe beginning next year and i am pretty sure it will not rise before 2014.


indeed... they will start preperation when Alila suites reach half of it's total height which means around mid 2013...


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ so the question is how far development progress for dis alila by now?


----------



## endar

^^
cimmw


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=955074&page=3

latest progress



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> 1. Main Contractor sudah ditunjuk dan mulai bekerja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Sorry ketutupan Backhoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Di balik pagar bambu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Dari PP





VRS said:


> another view....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

what??


----------



## PoetraDaerah

Thanks 4 share kang endar kay:


----------



## Wicak_15

endar said:


> ^^
> cimmw
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=955074&page=3
> 
> latest progress


Guys, Please back to topic:bash::bash: This thread isn't discuss about Alila Suites. But discuss about Signature Tower. About latest news, I don't have it.


----------



## Wicak_15

galaxy358 said:


> Kemaren2 saya ada ktmu sama salah satu pemilik Bukit Uluwatu Villa yang sedang bangun Alila SCBD.. Dia teman-nya pak TW, kalau dia bilang konstruksi nungguin Alila setengah jalan, jadi paling tidak 2013 baru konstruksi. Dia bilang sih PASTI dikerjakan.. tapi kita tunggu saja.


Galaxy, please use *ENGLISH* to make an discussion in this thread. This thread is read not just from Indonesian forumers, but whole world is read this thread too.


----------



## lady gaga

I really hope that Jakarta get more skyscrapers


----------



## ZZ-II

lady gaga said:


> I really hope that Jakarta get more skyscrapers


Don't worry they will


----------



## KillerZavatar

lady gaga said:


> I really hope that Jakarta get more skyscrapers


it will


----------



## lady gaga

^^ cool


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ which means Signature Tower build in Mid 2013, Right ?. BTW, this is my first world forum posting since the 9/11 Anniversary 

:cheers2:


----------



## eurico

This tower is just the old proposal of Signature tower, so basicaly it's same project with Signature Tower


----------



## z0rg

I didn't find sources in this thread to believe this is a real supertall proposal.


----------



## endar

u can find here

http://www.scbd.com/

http://www.srssa.com/Signature_Tower/index2.html

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2012/06/27/danayasa-seeks-loans-fund-signature-tower.html

http://www.ctbuh.org/TallBuildings/...in2020/tabid/2926/language/en-US/Default.aspx

on youtube






kay:


----------



## z0rg

Thank you!


----------



## endar

^^ anytime


thanks zorg


----------



## KillerZavatar

z0rg said:


> I didn't find sources in this thread to believe this is a real supertall proposal.


huh? this project we have seen so many news of, how could this not be a real proposal :cheers:


----------



## endar

^^ actually zorg merge another thread in to this one. and he's post that one on the another post.


so i just ask him for sure


----------



## thekonil

this project has great expectations. different from jakarta tower that just planning and render hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

thekonil said:


> this project has great expectations. different from jakarta tower that just planning and render hno:


i agree, this tower also has a lot more back up and news coverage. i think this building is very likely to rise within the next years. after all the project seems well planned thru and realistic to finish 2020. this is one of the most likely proposed buildings of this height to rise.


----------



## thekonil

^^ and taller than Jakarta Tower :cheers:


----------



## charl1e

aan_mustafa said:


> *Signature Tower*
> Auto Mall existing
> 
> Updated: December 24th, 2012 (8.15 am)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Ada pagar, apa sudah akan memulai "demolish" sebagai tanda - tanda Signature Tower ?
> :cheers:


Lates condition on site; they already made some fance at exsisting ex automall building. We think it will demolish soon. Hope they really build it soon..


----------



## embassyofaudrey

^^ i hope they start for groundbreaking Q3 2013. :applause:


----------



## sturmgewehr

who owns this building?


----------



## charl1e

^^
local indonesian tycoon.. Tomy Winata..


----------



## ZZ-II

if all comes together as planned this tower will make a race with the Megatall in KL :cheers:. Both tower should start next year!


----------



## erbse

Megatall in KL? What are you talking about?


----------



## mtsbjm1

^^ opcorn:, maybe what ZZ-II talking is the 600 meter + Warisan Merdeka Tower :yes:

:cheers2:


----------



## UjaiDidida

^^ There are a lot of proposed supertall in KL (NAZA Matrade, Warisan Merdeka, TRX, ect)


----------



## ZZ-II

mtsbjm1 said:


> ^^ opcorn:, maybe what ZZ-II talking is the 600 meter + Warisan Merdeka Tower :yes:
> 
> :cheers2:


Exactly, i mean the Warisan Merdeka Tower with a possible height of 682m :cheers:.
At least it's quite sure it will be a megatall!


----------



## charl1e

UjaiDidida said:


> ^^ There are a lot of proposed supertall in KL (NAZA Matrade, Warisan Merdeka, TRX, ect)


There is much more (proposed megatall) in Jakarta. But you know already, never built hno:hno:hno:

But we sure this one will.. *finger cross*:cheers:


----------



## UjaiDidida

^^ yeah.. but heights doesnt matter.. what i love to see is a beautiful city with a great buildings.. Jakarta has a lot of modern and solid look building proposals compared to KL :drool:


----------



## thekonil

*Signature Tower Start Construction on March 2013*



.....Based on the data cited from the data center building and construction world, _Emporis,_ Tuesday (01/01/2013), *S**ignature Tower has 113 floors will begin construction in March 2013.** The construction is scheduled to finish in May 2020.....*


http://translate.google.com/transla...uksi-signature-tower-mulai-maret-2013&act=url

sorry, I use google translator. too lazy to translate it manually :lol:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

^^ not 111 flr again ? mg: can't wait for it.


----------



## KillerZavatar

7 years of construction seems quite long hno: but better doing it in 7 years after saying that than saying it finishes two years earlier and the date gets pushed further and further away. :cheers:


----------



## thekonil

embassyofaudrey said:


> ^^ not 111 flr again ? mg: can't wait for it.


111 fl + 2 basement :cheers:


KillerZavatar said:


> 7 years of construction seems quite long hno: but better doing it in 7 years after saying that than saying it finishes two years earlier and the date gets pushed further and further away. :cheers:


probably because the owner of this tower is also financed the Sunda Strait bridge :cheers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunda_Strait_Bridge


----------



## dochan

@ thekonil : nice find! But still I keep my finger crossed...


----------



## embassyofaudrey

^^ so do i. :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

thekonil said:


> *Signature Tower Start Construction on March 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> .....Based on the data cited from the data center building and construction world, _Emporis,_ Tuesday (01/01/2013), *S**ignature Tower has 113 floors will begin construction in March 2013.** The construction is scheduled to finish in May 2020.....*
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...uksi-signature-tower-mulai-maret-2013&act=url
> 
> sorry, I use google translator. too lazy to translate it manually :lol:


Great news :cheers:.


----------



## mtsbjm1

KillerZavatar said:


> 7 years of construction seems quite long hno: but better doing it in 7 years after saying that than saying it finishes two years earlier and the date gets pushed further and further away. :cheers:


Better than not been build. :cheers2:


----------



## tim1807

But this is a much bigger project than just one tower right? Based on the renders. So does it is only the main tower to be completed in 2020 or the whole complex with several other towers, if so 2020 sounds very plausible.


----------



## VRS

any photo of that site construction??
has any construction vehicle activity at there? cause march its just 2 months later.


----------



## FM 2258

This tower looks beautiful. Very elegant and looks culturally Indonesian like the Jin Mao tower for China.


----------



## Ocean One

thekonil said:


> 111 fl + 2 basement :cheers:
> 
> 
> probably because the owner of this tower is also financed the Sunda Strait bridge :cheers:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunda_Strait_Bridge


Big project like this just have 2 basement, impossible...:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thekonil

Ocean One said:


> Big project like this just have 2 basement, impossible...:lol: :lol: :lol:


dunno.. likely so, because the initial plan only 111 floors..... or typo maybe :lol:


----------



## Erran

Hmm . . .
I'll just wait calmly. I hate being disappointed again and again. I will still give this one a hope, but not the high one


----------



## patrykus

Well, kingdom tower will be build from the ground up with no single basement floor. I guess it all depends on various economic and location aspects.


----------



## thekonil

Erran said:


> Hmm . . .
> I'll just wait calmly. I hate being disappointed again and again. I will still give this one a hope, but not the high one


indeed 



patrykus said:


> Well, kingdom tower will be build from the ground up with no single basement floor. *I guess it all depends on various economic and location aspects.*


agree kay:


----------



## æthær

I absolutely love the design of this tower.. reminds me of the Jin Mao
But 2020 is soooooo far away


----------



## PrinceArchibald

they already started to tearing down auto mall, the location of Signature Tower



hadiwinata said:


> Oot dikit.. Automall (lokasi ST) resmi dibongkar. Confirm ST duluan nih kayaknya


----------



## Crazy Dude

Yes the groundbreaking is expected soon like in 2 months.


----------



## thekonil

nice, let's wait and see... :cheers:


----------



## comet the cat

^^
Can't wait!!!


----------



## Ocean One

Good progress for can built this tower soon.. kay: :cheers:


----------



## baiu001

Has anyone see that they start to demolish automall building. I can see it from my office. How can i upload picture to this forum?


----------



## endar

^^
helo there

u can see here

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89924839&highlight=#post89924839

or

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83545705&highlight=#post83545705

thanks for the info


----------



## baiu001

thanks for the info endar.
Let me try


----------



## baiu001

http://postimage.org/image/vr8nxgaqh/

test


----------



## endar

^^
anytime


here your photos

thank u


----------



## PrinceArchibald

^^ Oh yes yes yes


----------



## Crazy Dude

The surrounding buildings will look like shit if this office
tower is built.. Totally dwarfed lol


----------



## thekonil

^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

Crazy Dude said:


> The surrounding buildings will look like shit if this office
> tower is built.. Totally dwarfed lol


Dwarfed ofcourse... but like shit?? definitely not, IMHO SCBD has so many building with excellent, timeless and elegance design like The Capital Tower and Pacific Place. And ofcourse Signature Tower will change drastically whole complex of SCBD.


----------



## thekonil

PrinceArchibald said:


> Dwarfed ofcourse... but like shit?? definitely not, IMHO SCBD has so many building with excellent, timeless and elegance design like The Capital Tower and Pacific Place. And ofcourse Signature Tower will change drastically whole complex of SCBD.


but i think the other supertall like Pertamina tower, Peruri 88, etc. will offset the jakarta skyline :cheers:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

^^ This tower still the tallest among those tower :cheers:


----------



## Crazy Dude

PrinceArchibald said:


> Dwarfed ofcourse... but like shit?? definitely not, IMHO SCBD has so many building with excellent, timeless and elegance design like The Capital Tower and Pacific Place. And ofcourse Signature Tower will change drastically whole complex of SCBD.


 Yes it will be the "best kick in the bum" to the CBD :cheers:


----------



## thekonil

Watch this video, skip to 0:35






111 fl + 6 basement :cheers:


----------



## da_funkmaster

Thanks for sharing this video :cheers1:

Even though this guy would maybe not admit it but to me the structure of this building (mega colums, truss belts, ninefold steel square core,...) seems almost identical with for instance Ping An Finance Center or Shanghai Tower - probably the current state of the art for economically acceptable megatalls.


----------



## speed.up.me

i like the temple element in this tower.. really Indonesia


----------



## Ocean One

The location now still in demolish, good progress.. :cheers:



VRS said:


> signature tower area..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## baiu001

i saw this morning one yellow heavy equipment at ST area, i think they will use it to demolish automall completely.


----------



## Ocean One

Wow nice info bro.. kay:

So we will see this thread will move to the world forum at "U/C" section, soon when their start to U/C. 

Can't wait this moment come soon :cheers:


----------



## Rodrigo Santoro

^^
Hopefully in March this thread has got to be moved in to the "Under Construction" section. :cheers:


----------



## ajosh821

Congrats Jakarta!! for having a supertall one. Hope they will finish it before 2017.....kay:


----------



## KillerZavatar

ajosh821 said:


> Congrats Jakarta!! for having a supertall one. Hope they will finish it before 2017.....kay:


the plan is to complete this building in 2020, so it is unlikely it would be finished so much earlier


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> the plan is to complete this building in 2020, so it is unlikely it would be finished so much earlier


with a start this year, it's not that unlikely to complete it before 2020. they've 7 years from now, alots of time. but 2017 is almost impossible. with a normal construction speed it could be finished 2018 or 2019.


----------



## tim1807

It's hard to predict the dates. When this tower is u/c and the basement floors are done and it's above grade I think it's a lot easier to estimate the finish date.


----------



## baiu001

i am wondering how they are going to build such a big building on the ex automall space. Its quite small isnt it?


----------



## thekonil

^^ ex auto mall space 2 times bigger than Space for Existing Equity tower.










You can compare with the equity tower


----------



## ZZ-II

tim1807 said:


> It's hard to predict the dates. When this tower is u/c and the basement floors are done and it's above grade I think it's a lot easier to estimate the finish date.


Indeed, the construction speed until a tower reaches ground level differs alot from project to project.


----------



## lusorod

I think the design is very interesting, it is quite grand, nothing wrong with it and this tower will be massive OMG! one of the tallest in the world! Congrats Jakarta!


----------



## apaloh

finally !! jakarta will have a new icon beside Monas


----------



## The-Real-Link

Love this! Similar to Nashville's proposed Signature Tower along with a mix of 2IFC / Jin Mao, etc. Quite an old-meets-new design.


----------



## Ocean One

Still demolish progress.. :cheers:



VRS said:


> signature area
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ZZ-II

tim1807 said:


> I hope too, and please no height decrease here.


i don't think the height will be reduced.


----------



## tim1807

I hope so.


----------



## unforgotten

add 2 more meter to be 640m :lol:


----------



## guy4versa

still lower than future kl tallest building 682m


----------



## thekonil

^^ so ? :lol:


----------



## guy4versa

thekonil said:


> ^^ so ? :lol:


so make it higher:lol: 700m and stop comparing it with petronas twin tower


----------



## thekonil

guy4versa said:


> so make it higher:lol: 700m and stop comparing it with petronas twin tower


Iconic buldings still better than Tall buildings. Take a look at Opera House sydney. Tall ? Nope. But still iconic :cheers:


----------



## guy4versa

thekonil said:


> Iconic buldings still better than Tall buildings.


how about tall and yet iconic.? hope to see a new design of this tower,the existing one doesnt scream "iconic" so much..something from nashville+jin mao+ chrysler


----------



## KillerZavatar

this tower is tall and iconic. i mean if it was built now it would be the second tallest building on the planet :cheers: and beside that Jakarta has a rather low skyline compared to other major cities, so this tower will dominate the city like Taipei 101 does :lol:


----------



## Tonis

Feb 2013










Source : http://www.district8scbd.com/p/progress_26.html


----------



## apaloh

wait, if automall area will be the place of signature tower, i think the area is too limited.


----------



## eurico

^^ that lowrise building behind automall also part of signature tower, so we can see it clearly this tower still a long way to go, since that lowris building is not demolished yet.


----------



## eurico

latest update of preperation work for Signature Tower



VRS said:


> they clearance basement area...\\
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us\\
> 
> and looks they want ready for expand clearance shops complex surround that project
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## unforgotten

guy4versa said:


> still lower than future kl tallest building 682m


^^ poor Petronas Tower then...


----------



## Erran

KillerZavatar said:


> this tower is tall and iconic. i mean if it was built now it would be the second tallest building on the planet :cheers: and beside that Jakarta has a rather low skyline compared to other major cities, so this tower will dominate the city like Taipei 101 does :lol:


Jakarta indeed needs more supertalls. I hope all projects that have been planned can be materialized soon. :cheers:
I feel positive that another supertall, Pertamina Tower, will be constructed soon.



guy4versa said:


> how about tall and yet iconic.? hope to see a new design of this tower,the existing one doesnt scream "iconic" so much..something from nashville+jin mao+ chrysler


Stop being cocky, Bro. 
Or you will just be a laughing stock here.


----------



## unforgotten

don't forget bro, Peruri 88 400m++ & RNI Tower 400m++ will be also supertalls in Jakarta,

IMO ST won't so dominate Jakarta skyline, It would be balance anyway. Jakarta has a lot of skyscrapers 200m++, just imagine if the buildings around ST were 300m++ high, the ST wouldn't look so high, 638m high would be nothing as ST would look like 400m high building or even it would look like there is no megatall and actually it happens on our neighbour though in fact it's just their supertall. but since the buildings around ST are 200m++ high (200m is pretty high) so the ST will look high still as it's megatall and it doesn't too dominate the skyline..

just ignore him, he's sick of the fact that we will have a megatall and three supertalls, and the fact that our supertalls are higher and better...


----------



## Dito Roso

Excuse me.. I am a new comer to this thread.. and I should say that "The ST" is undoubtfully amazing project ! 
I have a simple question about this super project: What about the exterior space / its surrounding environments..?
Is there any integrated concept of landscape design for this super project made by the architect ? (is there anybody knows about this matter ?).
Tq,-


----------



## FNNG

Tonis said:


> Feb 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://www.district8scbd.com/p/progress_26.html


wait... this is super tall project, it should deserve a bigger land. Is it only within the red circle ? hope it include the carpark as well.


----------



## Crazy Dude

*Progress* 



VRS said:


> ST area
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## akif90

Erran said:


> Stop being cocky, Bro.
> Or you will just be a laughing stock here.


i jilat your english hahaha :lol:


----------



## ajosh821

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^^^^^
> They're *still *_preparing _the [construction] site .


^^ thanks.....kay:


----------



## baiu001

NO they are NOT preparing the ( construction ) site. It seems like an abandon land now


----------



## bozenBDJ

baiu001 said:


> NO they are NOT preparing the ( construction ) site. It seems like an abandon land now


*They do*.


----------



## baiu001

bozenBDJ said:


> *They do*.


Do you have any pics? My office in BEI i can see it from my room every single day and there is NO activities there.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^^^^^^^
dont' worry, the reason why there are no activities, accurding to me is because they were (now) changing the design of the building, and so that explains why.


----------



## ajosh821

^^ when will they release the new rendering of ST??


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^^^^^^^
I and [the] Jakarta-based _SSC members_ )) don't know when either .


----------



## maxna

very nice indonesia, I'm Congratulate to you 


From Thailand


----------



## thekonil

From Jakarta P & D


VRS said:


> they already prepare several material construction??....*ST area
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

looking forward for this project


----------



## Crazy Dude

^^
Hope they will start groundbreaking soon.


----------



## VRS

ST area..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aztraj

if this will be constructed, IMO, jakarta will have the most recognized and most beautiful skyline in South East Asia. :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana: It just REALLY sucks that our first supertall (Pagcor Tower 600m+) was cancelled :/ HAHA


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Are they doing the piling yet? I thought they would be preparing the site:bash:


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> Are they doing the piling yet? I thought they would be preparing the site:bash:


No pilling yet ^^


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

ZZ-II said:


> No pilling yet ^^


When will they do the piling?


----------



## kevo123

im just happy that they are actually serious about this one


----------



## ZZ-II

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> When will they do the piling?


i don't know, sorry


----------



## reka-tropics

remember this one? hopefuly didt end up like this..otherwise jakarta will be known as the ''concrete pool city''...jkt is known by its grand proposals...but shaits in implimentations...correct me if im wrong


----------



## kevo123

reka-tropics said:


> remember this one? hopefuly didt end up like this..otherwise jakarta will be known as the ''concrete pool city''...jkt is known by its grand proposals...but shaits in implimentations...correct me if im wrong


depends on the economic condition of our country, last year they predicted it to be 7% but it remains stagnant at 6%... so yes mega projects are taking longer than the predicted


----------



## sepul

Langsky;110018917[B said:


> ]Second, it lost a title it could have gotten--Tallest Building in Southeast Asia--to a skyscraper in Indonesia's biggest rival, Malaysia.[/B] And now it just HAD to be cancelled. Come on I need clarification.
> 
> I love the new design btw, it's now perfect. But it would be useless if the tower itself is cancelled, wouldn't it?



Malaysia never intended to be Indonesia's "biggest rival" :nuts:

btw, have faith this one gonna get off the ground. Jakarta deserves this tower.


----------



## Ocean One

@Langsky
U are the first person who said this tower is Ugly.. :lol:

Who are u that people here must give u clarification about this project? :nuts: :nuts: 

Read some previous page that u can found the answer. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

@*langsky* so far there's no any confirmation or news about the cancellation of Signature Tower kay:


----------



## Jewish

By roof it can be higher than 600m?


----------



## ZZ-II

i'm sure the roof is below. though i really don't know where the roof is at this tower :nuts:


----------



## KillerZavatar

look on the first post, the spire is 45m, so the top of the crown and the top of the roof are both below 600m


----------



## Jewish

Anyway thats proposed, and as u know i have excluded all proposed projects from my 600m+ list just because there are alot of inaccurate information.


----------



## jhalsey

This will be unbelievable if it gets off the ground.


----------



## eurico

:banana: :banana:



















^^ pictures by *Jevon Wicaksono*


----------



## ZZ-II

I finally want to see this thing U/C!


----------



## lowenmeister

this is probably my favorite megatall,I just love the asian neo-gothic design and the sheer monstrous scale size of this thing. Hope it really gets built.


----------



## eurico

actually there has been some sort of back and forth from Tommy Winata the owner of this building, he's been pessimistic if this building will sells or not, 1/3 of this building already sold to MGM Hotel while the rest of it will be rented, that's why he was late to put this building's permit to Jakarta TPAK (Jakarta Building and Architecture Council). Now with Cemindo Tower (325m) rising and Thamrin Nine Tower One (330m) will rise soon, he's getting more anxious and he asks the TPAK to release their permit as soon as possible, lets hope for the best guys :cheers:


----------



## eurico

Jewish said:


> By roof it can be higher than 600m?


according to this video the roof is at 525,8m


----------



## Langsky

eurico said:


> actually there has been some sort of back and forth from Tommy Winata the owner of this building, he's been pessimistic if this building will sells or not, 1/3 of this building already sold to MGM Hotel while the rest of it will be rented, that's why he was late to put this building's permit to Jakarta TPAK (Jakarta Building and Architecture Council). Now with Cemindo Tower (325m) rising and Thamrin Nine Tower One (330m) will rise soon, he's getting more anxious and he asks the TPAK to release their permit as soon as possible, lets hope for the best guys :cheers:


I'd lease it.

I'm hoping for the best for this building. The Jakartans, they're _mostly_ good people. They deserve to see this building rise.


----------



## eurico

^^ I have high hope too for this tower kay:


----------



## reka-tropics

built or not to built?
any updates?


----------



## VRS

still proposal, if they will start construction, will be update by photo..


----------



## eurico

the big boss among all of Jakarta's building



PoetraDaerah said:


>


:lol::lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## reka-tropics

i like the design..will be an iconic tower in jkt


----------



## ajosh821

For me, it will be the best megatall project in ASEAN once it rises.


----------



## VRS

from far distance its like giant nuclear ballistic missile


----------



## eurico

ajosh821 said:


> For me, it will be the best megatall project in ASEAN once it rises.


agree... this is not just megatall tower, each design elements has it's own meaning and inspired by Indonesian culture, like the crown each tier and up to the tip of the antena means Indonesia's freedom date 17 August 1945, and the gate on the podium inspired by Indonesian Temple back on 8th century of Hindu era, and also when we see it from above it will looks like Borobudur temple the biggest Buddha temple in the world, you can see more of it on the first page kay:


----------



## eurico

for those whose waitings for any news and update for this project, the good news is, this project is still waiting for Jakarta's building permit due to design changed of this tower so they need to renew the permit, the bad news is it may take a lil bit longer than we expected, which means another delay for the construction of this tower hno:hno:hno:

*Inilah Alasan Pembangunan Signature Tower Jakarta Tertunda*



> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Perubahan desain dituding sebagai alasan mendasar tertundanya pembangunan bakal megatall terjangkung di Indonesia, Signature Tower Jakarta. Selain itu, juga terdapat perubahan Koefisien Lantai Bangunan (KLB), sehingga berdampak pada semakin panjangnya proses perizinan yang harus dilalui.
> 
> Sedianya, Signature Tower Jakarta yang dirancang Smallwood, Reynolds, Stewart, Stewart and Associates Inc. (SRSSA) sudah memasuki tahap konstruksi, akhir tahun lalu. Hanya, karena kendala perubahan desain dan KLB itulah, pembangunan fisik harus ditunda.
> 
> Managing Director Pandega Desain Weharima sebagai mitra lokal SRSSA, Tiyok Prasetyoadi mengungkapkan hal tersebut kepada Kompas.com, di Jakarta, Rabu (12/3/2014).
> 
> Menurutnya, perubahan desain Signature Tower Jakarta ada pada penambahan menara baru setinggi 50 lantai yang akan dijadikan sebagai hotel. "Proses perizinan menjadi sangat panjang karena perubahan desain itu. Karena kami juga harus menyatukan dokumentasi tambahan pencakar langit baru ini dengan yang lama," tutur Tiyok.
> 
> Saat ini, Signature Tower Jakarta baru masuk sidang Tim Penilai Arsitektur Kota (TPAK). Lamanya sidang TPAK ini memakan waktu dua bulan. "Setelah TPAK, lanjut ke sidang Tim Penasehat Konstruksi Bangunan (TPKB) untuk menguji struktur bawah dan atas. Saya harap, bulan Mei sudah selesai," kata Tiyok.
> 
> Langkah selanjutnya, ujar Tiyok, mempersiapkan design development yang kemudian dirangkai dengan persiapan dokumen tender sekitar September dan Oktober 2014. "Tendernya sendiri akan dilaksanakan pada akhir tahun ini," tambahnya.
> 
> Untuk diketahui, Signature Tower Jakarta merupakan properti multifungsi yang dikembangkan PT Grahamas Adisentosa (Artha Graha Group). Ketinggiannya menjulang 638 meter dan mencakup 111 lantai. Di dalam bangunan ini, akan terdapat apartemen, perkantoran, hotel, dan juga pusat belanja.
> 
> Jika Signature Tower Jakarta terbangun, maka akan menempati posisi tertinggi kelima di dunia hingga 2020 mendatang. Posisi pertama ditempati Kingdom Tower yang menjulang hingga 1 kilometer, disusul kemudian berturut-turut oleh Burj Khalifa, Ping An Finance Center, dan Seoul Light DMC Tower.


^^ the news is in Indonesian :cheers:


----------



## baiu001

susahnya mau punya supertall di Indonesia... even 1... keburu tua gw nunggunya.. hiks ..


----------



## eurico

lets hope this one is not following Jakarta Tower's fate....


----------



## nonotz

eurico said:


> lets hope this one is not following Jakarta Tower's fate....


lets hope not ...
and with 600+ in Kuala lumpur (Warisan Merdeka)

South East Asia will have 2 behemoth


----------



## eurico

according to this article the test pile will start at Juli 2014 kay:



> *Signature Tower Jakarta Lewati Sidang Pertama TPAK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> "Untuk proyek sebesar ini, kemungkinan harus melalui empat sampailima kali sidang sebelum dilakukan uji kekuatan permukaan tanah untuk membangun struktur fondasi gedung (test pile)," kata Tiyok.
> 
> Namun begitu, Tiyok optimistis Signature Tower Jakarta yang dibangun PT Grahamas Adisentosa (Artha Graha Network) akan memulai *test pile pada Juli 2014* mendatang.


source: http://properti.kompas.com/read/201...ture.Tower.Jakarta.Lewati.Sidang.Pertama.TPAK.

^^ Signature Tower has passed the first session with Jakarta's City Architecture Council, but they still have 4-5 more session ahead before the permit to build this building is released hno:


----------



## patrykus

Since we have an actual article about test piles for this tower I think we can change the status to prep. I mean there's no point keeping the proposed status here since everyone knows this site is being prepared for a megatall and nothing else. They might not gave it permition but it doesn't change the fact that this project is in prep stage now :cheers:


----------



## eurico

^^ lets wait until this July IMHO


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

can't wait for see the building rising!


----------



## boboy80

i hope this signature tower of jakarta will be built coz the warisan merdeka tower in KL is under contruction now and expected to finish by 2017 ....i would like to see two megatall in south east asia.


----------



## Eric Offereins

eurico said:


> according to this article the test pile will start at Juli 2014 kay:
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://properti.kompas.com/read/201...ture.Tower.Jakarta.Lewati.Sidang.Pertama.TPAK.
> 
> ^^ Signature Tower has passed the first session with Jakarta's City Architecture Council, but they still have 4-5 more session ahead before the permit to build this building is released hno:


Well, we have a date now and it seems to me that the council is quite critical, but that isn't bad at all. They should safeguard the quality of new developments.


----------



## KillerZavatar

boboy80 said:


> i hope this signature tower of jakarta will be built coz the warisan merdeka tower in KL is under contruction now and expected to finish by 2017 ....i would like to see two megatall in south east asia.


 There is no way Warisan Merdeka has any realistic way to finish in 2017.


----------



## eurico

Eric Offereins said:


> Well, we have a date now and it seems to me that the council is quite critical, but that isn't bad at all. They should safeguard the quality of new developments.


Not only critical they have to plan it carefully since SCBD itself esp this building's plot are adjacent to the jakarta monorel green line route, as seen on this picture on station number 14










Even on the earlier proposal they made the monorel passing through the signature tower kay:


----------



## boboy80

KillerZavatar said:


> There is no way Warisan Merdeka has any realistic way to finish in 2017.


yeah to be realistic year 2020....


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Will be amazing if ASEAN have megatalls


----------



## eurico

image by *PUTRADAERAH*​


----------



## Crazy Dude

image by *YUDHIT*​


----------



## eurico

the new website for Signature Tower is up now... http://signature-tower.com/

and there are several unreleased renderings for this megatall project

Schematic-Design-2-Aerial-View-Day-Time-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Schematic-Design-1-Aerial-View-Day-Time-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Schematic-Design-4-Aerial-View-Night-Time-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Schematic-Design-3-Aerial-View-Night-Time-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

the second tower will be called *Revenue Tower*

Schematic-Design-1-Day-Time-REV by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

View-from-SCBD-Southway by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

View-from-SCBD-Northway by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

The Mall will be called *Signature City Center*

slide2 by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Schematic-Design-Night-Time by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Context-Aerial-Night-View-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Context-Aerial-Day-View by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Schematic-Design-2-Night-Time by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Signature Tower Elevation*

*North Elevation*
Building-Elevation-1-North-Elevation-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

*North Elevation Close Up*
Building-Elevation-2-Enlarged-North-Elevation-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

*South Elevation*
Building-Elevation-3-South-Elevation-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

*West Elevation*
Building-Elevation-5-West-Elevation-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

*East Elevation*
Building-Elevation-8-East-Elevation-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Revenue Building and Signature City Center Elevation*

*East Elevation*
Building-Elevation-10-Enlarged-East-Elevation-Revenue-Tower-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

*West Elevation*
Building-Elevation-7-Enlarged-West-Elevation-Revenue-Tower-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

*South Elevation*
Building-Elevation-4-Enlarged-South-Elevation-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

*East Elevation*
Building-Elevation-9-Enlarged-East-Elevation-Podium-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

*West Elevation*
Building-Elevation-7-Enlarged-West-Elevation-Revenue-Tower-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Masterplan*

1-Master-Plan-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

2-Site-Plan-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar

one of the best designed buildings in the world.


----------



## Fayeddd

i hope this building will build soon :banana:


----------



## Dancing Banana

in those new renders the building looks kinda cheesy


----------



## iAndy-JaKaRtA

Dilihat dari podium mallnya, okelah ga punya depstore. We already have Pacific Place with GL & Metro...


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

The website and latest rendering makes more believable :cheers:


----------



## Crazy Dude

eurico said:


> *Revenue Building and Signature City Center Elevation*
> 
> *East Elevation*
> Building-Elevation-10-Enlarged-East-Elevation-Revenue-Tower-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


Is this shorter tower going to be supertall too?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
using this picture, signature tower is 931 pixels tall to the spire. side tower is 378 pixels. with signature tower being 638m, it makes this tower 259m. the tower however might be a bit in the background changing these numbers, but for a supertall it is too low anyways.


eurico said:


> *East Elevation*
> Building-Elevation-8-East-Elevation-EDIT by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## patrykus

^^ Not quite. Assuming those renders are up to scale and the main tower is 638m the next tallest is exactly 260m by my calculations.

You bit me to it Killer


----------



## eurico

^^ 250-260 is more than enough to accompany a supertall, at least signature tower wont get "Taipei 101 syndrome" but still... it wont be as spectacular as Shanghai Tower and the gang kay:


----------



## scalziand

^I got 268m when I tried measuring it, a bit taller but still not supertall.


----------



## vicius

It will be the tallest commercial tower of asia??


----------



## davidwsk

Nice structure nonetheless and a giant shopping district...Go Jakarta !


----------



## Blue Flame

Dancing Banana said:


> in those new renders the building looks kinda cheesy


I agree, especially in regards to the podium. The podium looks garish and tacky. I would have preferred something that was simpler and more sophisticated. 

Regardless, the tower is still really awesome. Hopefully they will actually build it.


----------



## zkydzy

look like this tower is a copycat from - Chrysler + Petronas + Taiwan 101


----------



## Jay

Looks like Jin Mao Tower but less attractive and on steroids


----------



## eurico

But no other can beat the "cheesy-ness" of Abraj Al Bait IMHO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boboy80

The design is ok for me so lets hope that this tower will be built then the south east asia will have two megatall


----------



## erbse

eurico said:


> the second tower will be called *Revenue Tower*


For real? Geil! :lol: Supergeil.


----------



## KillerZavatar

that name...:cripes:


----------



## eurico

boboy80 said:


> The design is ok for me so lets hope that this tower will be built then the south east asia will have two megatall


indeed bro, its time for SEA Nation to rise :banana: :banana:



erbse said:


> For real? Geil! :lol: Supergeil.





KillerZavatar said:


> that name...:cripes:


I dont know if it's for real or not, that name I took it from the file's name of those renderings :lol::lol:


----------



## poppers12345

Fayeddd said:


> i hope this building will build soon :banana:


I hope too :banana:


----------



## levyphobia

erbse said:


> For real? Geil! :lol: Supergeil.





KillerZavatar said:


> that name...:cripes:


Hope not and they name it with indonesian language or sanskrit
:cheers:


----------



## davidwsk

*
Tomy Winata Aide ‘Intentionally Disappeared,’ Police Say*


By Jakarta Globe on 04:34 pm Jun 13, 2014

Jakarta. A senior police officer has said a preliminary investigation into the disappearance of a senior business associate of colorful tycoon Tomy Winata indicated that the missing executive may have fled, Indonesian media reported. 

“Our temporary analysis is that this was not a kidnapping but that he intentionally disappeared,” Jakarta police’ general crime unit head, Sr. Comr. Heru Pranoto, said Friday.

Police did not speculate as to why the executive might have chosen drop off the map.

Wisnu, a director at Tomy’s Artha Graha group, has been missing for a month. He reportedly left his house for the Artha Graha office building in Sudirman, South Jakarta, in a Toyota Camry sedan. He was said to have spent the whole day at his office, leaving at 10 p.m., and has not been seen since.

Wisnu joined the group in 1989 and was made a director at the listed Jakarta International Hotels & Development in 2012. The company operates several hotels, including Hotel Borobudur in Central Jakarta and Kartika Plaza in Kuta, Bali.

The company, founded in 1969, has plans to build the country’s largest-ever infrastructure project — linking the islands of Java and Sumatra. It also plans to construct the country’s tallest building, the 105-story Signature Tower in Central Jakarta.

Heru said the police were still tracking down the whereabout of Wisnu, who has been missing since May 11. He said the police have distributed pamphlets about Wisnu’s disappearance.

“Until now, nobody has reported anything, so, God willing, he is still alive,” Heru told Detik.com. “We did find his cellphone, but he might have others.”

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/tomy-winata-might/


----------



## eurico

> *Signature Tower*
> 
> The Jakarta Signature Tower is to be anticipated reaching high before 2020 in the sky of Indonesia as the fifth tallest building in the world. With its top crown, the main tower will reach 638 meters. It will become the landmark of Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD) with its 111 floors and 7 layers of basement for parking space and MEP facilities.
> 
> Since it stands on very deep, soft soil layers of alluvial deposit, the tower has a complex seismic behavior. Furthermore, it is very slender with some architectural setbacks at its corners and this tower is located in one of the most active seismic zones in the world.
> 
> As a mega-tall building, the structural lateral load resisting system of this tower must be very efficient and well integrated with the overall design to satisfy the building code requirements in a severe seismic zone. Therefore, this tower uses a “Core- Outriggers-Mega Frame” system including a concrete core, outrigger trusses, super columns and an exterior mega frame consists of the super columns and belt trusses. The tower primary lateral force resisting system consists of a hybrid concrete core linked by steel outrigger trusses at three levels to eight super composite perimeter columns. The main tower secondary lateral system consists of a mega frame with super columns and belt trusses on each face.
> 
> Both thickness of the core walls and dimension of the super columns decrease at the upper floors to maximum the usable areas. Super columns are straight at the lower floors and slope gradually at the upper floors to fit the tower profile. The use of super columns connected to the concrete core with outriggers is a simple and cost effective structural system and has been used for tall buildings throughout Asia, such as the 632m tall Shanghai Center Tower, 660m tall Ping An Financial Center Tower, and 421m tall Jin Mao tower, among others.
> 
> Jakarta Signature Tower complex has a podium of 11 floors, mostly for retail shops. On its 7th floor, a column free-space is provided to accommodate a ballroom. The roof of this podium has a garden and its accessable by public.
> Another tower of 52 floors will be built adjacent to and become an integral part of the main tower and its podium. Expansion joint will be placed between these two towers and its podium above the ground level to accommodate the different structural behavior of these three masses of.
> 
> The structural design of this complex was done as a joint effort by Thornton Tomasetti – New York and PT Gistama Intisemesta. Smallwood, Reynolds, Stewart, Stewart and Associates Inc. from Atlanta and P.T. Pandega Desain Weharima were assigned as the architectural designers.


source: http://www.gistama.com/


----------



## kevo123

^^ this tower is boring, nothing happened for so many years now.....


----------



## eurico

^^ the developer are still committed to build this building even though they admitted they delayed the project 6 month from its planned, the preparation such as the bore and piling technique that acquire more and more attention due to Jakarta geographic situation that located within "ring of fire" so the developer wants to make this building could stand from 9-9.5 richter scale earthquake, here's the article about that, it's in Indonesian



> *Bagaimana Kelanjutan Proyek Menara Tertinggi RI Milik Tomy Winata?*
> 
> ...
> "Itu tetap berjalan. Memang kami agak mundur 6 bulan dari sekarang ini karena masalah soil atau tanah. Ternyata pengeboran harus sampai ke 300 meter. Kita harus pelajari lempengan tanah di bawah 300 meter itu. Bagaimana terhadap fungsi fleksibilitas terhadap bangunan itu sendiri," kata pria yang akrab disapa TW kepada detikFinance di Hotel Borobudur Jakarta seperti dikutip Kamis (17/7/2014).
> 
> Selain itu, ada perubahan desain bangunan karena Artha Graha Group ingin meningkatkan daya tahan bangunan terhadap gempa dan angin.
> 
> "Kemarin kami ada kajian ulang konstruksi untuk menghadapi skala gempa 9 atau 9,5 skala richter. Kami lagi coba karena kita membangun high rise building ini uji coba untuk gempanya, pengaruh angin. Itu sangat berat terus sama finishing AMDAL-nya. Begitu selesai kita langsung konstruksi," ujarnya.
> ...


source: http://finance.detik.com/read/2014/...-proyek-menara-tertinggi-ri-milik-tomy-winata


----------



## nonotz

so the last sentence of the quoted news : 


as soon as the environmental impact assessment finished , we will start the construction :banana:


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

eurico said:


> ^^ the developer are still committed to build this building even though they admitted they delayed the project 6 month from its planned, the preparation such as the bore and piling technique that acquire more and more attention due to Jakarta geographic situation that located within "ring of fire" so the developer wants to make this building could stand from 9-9.5 richter scale earthquake, here's the article about that, it's in Indonesian


New design for the tower?


----------



## Lightton

_How nice project, I had no idea of the beautiful projects that are underway in this great city. 
It will be the occasion to visit this beautiful city. _


----------



## eurico

*Sections*



































^^ sorry the picture is too small :bash:


----------



## Azrain98

i hope this build done before 2019 bcos it's the year for indonesia to host asian games !


----------



## baskoom

How About project?


----------



## Crazy Dude

Azrain98 said:


> i hope this build done before 2019 bcos it's the year for indonesia to host asian games !


The committee decided to move the Games to the year before Indonesian election, which means that the Games will be held in 2018 and there is no way in hell this tower will be completed by the time considering to the progress .


----------



## Azrain98

Crazy Dude said:


> The committee decided to move the Games to the year before Indonesian election, which means that the Games will be held in 2018 and there is no way in hell this tower will be completed by the time considering to the progress .


yea sad though.... if the construction started around 2011 maybe it can complete before 2018


----------



## Ocean One

I wish at least next year the project will going on. Can't wait to see the project GB soon.. :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

When this is true i'm happy:cheers:


----------



## Ganis SP

Any update??


----------



## Ganis SP

???


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Selama hampir dua dekade, Wisma 46 telah menjadi figur ikonik di skyline Jakarta. Bahkan dibukanya Sahid Sudirman Center bulan Maret lalu dengan tinggi 258m dan menghabiskan biaya Rp 1.5 triliun masih belum menggeser gedung setinggi 262m itu dari posisi pertama sebagai gedung tertinggi di Indonesia sejak tahun 1996.

Namun demikian, Indonesia masih tertinggal perihal jumlah gedung pencakar langit jika dibandingkan dengan tetangganya seperti Singapura, Filipina dan Thailand. Dari 122 gedung yang ada di Jakarta saat ini, hanya 52 yang dikategorikan sebagai pencakar langit, mempunyai tinggi lebih dari 150 meter, dan tidak ada yang mencapai tinggi 300m.

Raffles Hotel, Pakubuwono Signature dan Sinarmas MSIG Tower, yang termasuk ke dalam daftar lima gedung tertinggi di Indonesia, hanya memiliki tinggi masing-masing 253m, 250m dan 245m. Namun fakta ini akan segera berubah.

Portal properti global Lamudi melihat lebih dekat proyek gedung pencakar langit di Jakarta yang akan mengubah pemandangan di langit kota ini dalam beberapa tahun ke depan. Jika semua pembangunannya selesai sesuai jadwal, Jakarta akan memiliki paling tidak 10 gedung baru yang lebih tinggi dari Wisma 46 pada tahun 2020. Enam dari proyek ini sudah dalam pembangunan dan salah satu proyeknya akan menaruh Jakarta ke dalam peta 10 bangunan tertinggi di dunia.

Tahun ini akan melihat penyelesaian dari Cemindo Tower (304m), supertall pertama di Indonesia, yang terletak di Rasuna Said. Kemudian akan diikuti oleh St.Moritz Tower (275m) di Puri Indah dan Treasury Tower (280m) di area SCBD pada tahun 2016 dan 2017. Sementara itu, dua supertall tower lainnya yang akan melengkapi daftar tersebut pada tahun 2018 adalah Icon Tower 1 (350m) dan Thamrin Nine Tower 1 (334m).

Tren supertall tower ini akan berlanjut, dengan adanya dua proyek lain yang diperkirakan akan selesai pada tahun 2019. Kedua proyek itu adalah Peruri 88 dan EX Tower, yang akan memiliki tinggi masing-masing 389m dan 441m. Pembangunannya diharapkan akan dimulai pada tahun ini.

*Bangunan lain yang akan memulai pembangunannya pada tahun ini adalah proyek megatall, The Signature. Dengan tinggi 638m, the Signature akan menjadi gedung tertinggi keenam di dunia dan gedung tertinggi di Asia Tenggara. Konstruksinya sempat ditunda selama beberapa kali karena masalah teknis, namun proyek seharga 1 miliar US dolar ini diharapkan akan selesai dibangun pada tahun 2020. *(nos)

http://scbd.com/proyek-gedung-pencakar-langit-di-jakarta/

Ntah tahun ini ntah tahun depan, saya kira cukup bila pengerjaan cepat akan berdiri tegak, tahun 2020


----------



## ZZ-II

And now in english please ^^


----------



## hunser

^ It basically says that construction will start this year and should be completed by 2020. It will be the tallest building in South Asia, and the 6th tallest building in the world.


----------



## Reve Ahmad

ZZ-II said:


> And now in english please ^^


just shared from: 
http://scbd.com/proyek-gedung-pencak...it-di-jakarta/

its from main website AG Group, SCBD.COM, lol no problem


----------



## ZZ-II

hunser said:


> ^ It basically says that construction will start this year and should be completed by 2020. It will be the tallest building in South Asia, and the 6th tallest building in the world.


I hope it'll really start this year without more delays.


----------



## Jack Fruit

Love the design.. wish the construction works will be start soon and no more delay.


----------



## Ch.W

Jack Fruit said:


> Love the design.. wish the construction works will be start soon and no more delay.


Yepp. One of my favorit supertall ever:cheers:


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Favorite ever, but I feel for 600++, the public transportation must be simply, everyone can see, yeah that Mall between tower makes Signature Tower open to the public, if completed the location many pedestrian.


----------



## 4npower

Reve Ahmad said:


> Selama hampir dua dekade, Wisma 46 telah menjadi figur ikonik di skyline Jakarta. Bahkan dibukanya Sahid Sudirman Center bulan Maret lalu dengan tinggi 258m dan menghabiskan biaya Rp 1.5 triliun masih belum menggeser gedung setinggi 262m itu dari posisi pertama sebagai gedung tertinggi di Indonesia sejak tahun 1996.
> 
> Namun demikian, Indonesia masih tertinggal perihal jumlah gedung pencakar langit jika dibandingkan dengan tetangganya seperti Singapura, Filipina dan Thailand. Dari 122 gedung yang ada di Jakarta saat ini, hanya 52 yang dikategorikan sebagai pencakar langit, mempunyai tinggi lebih dari 150 meter, dan tidak ada yang mencapai tinggi 300m.
> 
> Raffles Hotel, Pakubuwono Signature dan Sinarmas MSIG Tower, yang termasuk ke dalam daftar lima gedung tertinggi di Indonesia, hanya memiliki tinggi masing-masing 253m, 250m dan 245m. Namun fakta ini akan segera berubah.
> 
> Portal properti global Lamudi melihat lebih dekat proyek gedung pencakar langit di Jakarta yang akan mengubah pemandangan di langit kota ini dalam beberapa tahun ke depan. Jika semua pembangunannya selesai sesuai jadwal, Jakarta akan memiliki paling tidak 10 gedung baru yang lebih tinggi dari Wisma 46 pada tahun 2020. Enam dari proyek ini sudah dalam pembangunan dan salah satu proyeknya akan menaruh Jakarta ke dalam peta 10 bangunan tertinggi di dunia.
> 
> Tahun ini akan melihat penyelesaian dari Cemindo Tower (304m), supertall pertama di Indonesia, yang terletak di Rasuna Said. Kemudian akan diikuti oleh St.Moritz Tower (275m) di Puri Indah dan Treasury Tower (280m) di area SCBD pada tahun 2016 dan 2017. Sementara itu, dua supertall tower lainnya yang akan melengkapi daftar tersebut pada tahun 2018 adalah Icon Tower 1 (350m) dan Thamrin Nine Tower 1 (334m).
> 
> Tren supertall tower ini akan berlanjut, dengan adanya dua proyek lain yang diperkirakan akan selesai pada tahun 2019. Kedua proyek itu adalah Peruri 88 dan EX Tower, yang akan memiliki tinggi masing-masing 389m dan 441m. Pembangunannya diharapkan akan dimulai pada tahun ini.
> 
> *Bangunan lain yang akan memulai pembangunannya pada tahun ini adalah proyek megatall, The Signature. Dengan tinggi 638m, the Signature akan menjadi gedung tertinggi keenam di dunia dan gedung tertinggi di Asia Tenggara. Konstruksinya sempat ditunda selama beberapa kali karena masalah teknis, namun proyek seharga 1 miliar US dolar ini diharapkan akan selesai dibangun pada tahun 2020. *(nos)
> 
> http://scbd.com/proyek-gedung-pencakar-langit-di-jakarta/
> 
> Ntah tahun ini ntah tahun depan, saya kira cukup bila pengerjaan cepat akan berdiri tegak, tahun 2020





For nearly two decades, Wisma 46 has become an iconic figure in Jakarta skyline. Even the opening of Sahid Sudirman Center last March with 258m high and cost $ 1.5 trillion still not shift the 262m tall building it from the first position as the tallest building in Indonesia since 1996. However, Indonesia still lags behind regarding the number of skyscrapers when compared with neighbors such as Singapore, the Philippines and Thailand. Of the 122 buildings in Jakarta today, only 52 were categorized as skyscrapers, has more than 150 meters high, and no high reach 300m. Raffles Hotel, Pakubuwono Signature and Sinarmas MSIG Tower, which is included into the list of the five tallest buildings in Indonesia, only has a height of each 253m, 250m and 245m. However, this fact will soon change. Global property portal Lamudi a closer look at the project skyscrapers in Jakarta that will change the view of the sky in the city in the next few years. When all construction is completed on schedule, Jakarta will have at least 10 new buildings higher than 46 in 2020. Pensions Six of these projects are already in development and one of the project will be put into maps Jakarta 10 tallest buildings in the world. This year will see the completion of Cemindo Tower (304m), the first supertall in Indonesia, which is located on Rasuna Said. Then it will be followed by St.Moritz Tower (275m) at Puri Indah and Treasury Tower (280m) in SCBD area in 2016 and 2017. Meanwhile, the other two supertall tower that will complement the list in 2018 is the Icon Tower 1 (350m ) and Thamrin Nine Tower 1 (334m). Supertall tower trend will continue, with the two other projects are expected to be completed in 2019. Both projects are Peruri 88 and EX Tower, which will have a height respectively 389m and 441m. Its construction is expected to start this year. Other buildings which will begin construction this year is megatall project, The Signature. With a height of 638m, the Signature will be the tallest building in the world and the sixth tallest building in Southeast Asia. Its construction was delayed for several times because of technical problems, but projects worth 1 billion US dollars is expected to be completed in 2020. (nos) http://scbd.com/proyek-gedung-pencak...it-di-jakarta/ Ntah Ntah this year next year, I think it is quite fast when construction will stand upright, 2020


----------



## pelajarfiqih

this building can be the icon for Indonesia...
they should build this year...
please keep your promise....


----------



## JuLiO RoNaLdI

Reve Ahmad said:


> Selama hampir dua dekade, Wisma 46 telah menjadi figur ikonik di skyline Jakarta. Bahkan dibukanya Sahid Sudirman Center bulan Maret lalu dengan tinggi 258m dan menghabiskan biaya Rp 1.5 triliun masih belum menggeser gedung setinggi 262m itu dari posisi pertama sebagai gedung tertinggi di Indonesia sejak tahun 1996.
> 
> Namun demikian, Indonesia masih tertinggal perihal jumlah gedung pencakar langit jika dibandingkan dengan tetangganya seperti Singapura, Filipina dan Thailand. Dari 122 gedung yang ada di Jakarta saat ini, hanya 52 yang dikategorikan sebagai pencakar langit, mempunyai tinggi lebih dari 150 meter, dan tidak ada yang mencapai tinggi 300m.
> 
> Raffles Hotel, Pakubuwono Signature dan Sinarmas MSIG Tower, yang termasuk ke dalam daftar lima gedung tertinggi di Indonesia, hanya memiliki tinggi masing-masing 253m, 250m dan 245m. Namun fakta ini akan segera berubah.
> 
> Portal properti global Lamudi melihat lebih dekat proyek gedung pencakar langit di Jakarta yang akan mengubah pemandangan di langit kota ini dalam beberapa tahun ke depan. Jika semua pembangunannya selesai sesuai jadwal, Jakarta akan memiliki paling tidak 10 gedung baru yang lebih tinggi dari Wisma 46 pada tahun 2020. Enam dari proyek ini sudah dalam pembangunan dan salah satu proyeknya akan menaruh Jakarta ke dalam peta 10 bangunan tertinggi di dunia.
> 
> Tahun ini akan melihat penyelesaian dari Cemindo Tower (304m), supertall pertama di Indonesia, yang terletak di Rasuna Said. Kemudian akan diikuti oleh St.Moritz Tower (275m) di Puri Indah dan Treasury Tower (280m) di area SCBD pada tahun 2016 dan 2017. Sementara itu, dua supertall tower lainnya yang akan melengkapi daftar tersebut pada tahun 2018 adalah Icon Tower 1 (350m) dan Thamrin Nine Tower 1 (334m).
> 
> Tren supertall tower ini akan berlanjut, dengan adanya dua proyek lain yang diperkirakan akan selesai pada tahun 2019. Kedua proyek itu adalah Peruri 88 dan EX Tower, yang akan memiliki tinggi masing-masing 389m dan 441m. Pembangunannya diharapkan akan dimulai pada tahun ini.
> 
> *Bangunan lain yang akan memulai pembangunannya pada tahun ini adalah proyek megatall, The Signature. Dengan tinggi 638m, the Signature akan menjadi gedung tertinggi keenam di dunia dan gedung tertinggi di Asia Tenggara. Konstruksinya sempat ditunda selama beberapa kali karena masalah teknis, namun proyek seharga 1 miliar US dolar ini diharapkan akan selesai dibangun pada tahun 2020. *(nos)
> 
> http://scbd.com/proyek-gedung-pencakar-langit-di-jakarta/
> 
> Ntah tahun ini ntah tahun depan, saya kira cukup bila pengerjaan cepat akan berdiri tegak, tahun 2020


Hey, bro. The tallest building in Jakarta now is Cemindo Tower, it's almost finished


----------



## yoga

*Proyek Gedung Tertinggi Milik Artha Graha Terus Berlanjut*


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Signature Tower Jakarta yang merupakan proyek bakal calon gedung tertinggi di Indonesia akan terus berlanjut seiring proses sidang Tim Ahli Bangunan Gedung (TABG) Arsitektur dan Perkotaan atau TPAK yang memasuki tahap final.

Dengan demikian, proyek yang dirancang Smallwood, Reynolds, Stewart, Stewart and Associates Inc. (SRSSA), ini tidak dibatalkan sebagaimana rumor yang beredar di kalangan pecinta pencakar langit.

Managing Director Pandega Desain Weharima sebagai mitra lokal SRSSA, Prasetyoadi, memastikan hal tersebut kepada Kompas.com, di Jakarta, Ahad (21/6/2015).

"Sampai saat ini tidak dibatalkan, masih jalan terus proses perencanaannya. Sekarang sudah masuk tahap final sidang TPAK. Tinggal dua kali review (kajian) lagi," ujar Prasetyoadi yang akrab disapa Tiyok.

Tiyok menjelaskan, kajian yang belum lolos penilaian adalah mengenai air tanah tambahan karena ada syarat recharge yang harus dipenuhi serta struktur tanah di lokasi pengembangan CBD Sudirman.

"Kajian tanah untuk mengetahui apakah tanahnya cukup porous (berpori sehingga mudah menyerap air secara langsung), atau perlu dibuat rekayasa khusus. Hal ini dibuat untuk mengurangi dampak luapan air hujan," buka Tiyok.

Sementara kajian mengenai arsitektur, aspek perencanaan kota, aksesibilitas pejalan kaki, sarana penyelamatan kebakaran, dan lalu lintas sudah dilewati.

Jika semua syarat terpenuhi dan izin proses perencanaannya diterbitkan, kata Tiyok, proyek akan dilanjutkan dengan piling test (uji tiang pancang) dan seremoni pelatakan batu pertama (ground breaking).

Tertunda

Masih menurut Tiyok, sejatinya proyek sebesar Signature Tower Jakarta, membutuhkan waktu panjang dalam proses perencanaan dan perizinannya. Terlebih nomenklatur berubah, saat Pemerintah Provinsi DKI Jakarta menggabungkan Dinas Tata Ruang dan Dinas Pengawasan dan Penertiban Bangunan (P2B) jadi satu.

"Perubahan tersebut meembuat proses perencanaan dan perizinan menjadi lebih rumit, dan lama. Karena loket dijadikan satu, dipisahkan dengan dinas teknis terkait. Akibatnya pengambilan keputusan jadi lebih panjang," ungkap Tiyok.

Dia menambahkan, selain Signature Tower Jakarta, ada banyak proyek skala raksasa lainnya yang juga tertunda karena perubahan ini. Yang ditangani Pandega Desain Weharima saja ada 10 proyek tertunda.

"Mestinya dengan aturan dan penggabungan ini, proses perencanaan dan perizinan bisa langsung jadi dan transparan," tandas Tiyok.

Untuk diketahui, proyek Signature Tower Jakarta merupakan properti multifungsi yang dikembangkan PT Grahamas Adisentosa (Artha Graha Group). *Ketinggiannya menjulang 638 meter dan mencakup 111 lantai*. Di dalam bangunan ini, akan terdapat apartemen, perkantoran, hotel, dan juga pusat belanja.

Jika *Signature Tower Jakarta terbangun, akan menempati posisi tertinggi ke-75 di dunia*. Klasemen ini mengacu pada data terkini Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH), yang mencakup proyek masa depan, dalam perencanaan, tahap konstruksi, dan sudah terbangun alias beroperasi. 

*Bakal gedung terjangkung di dunia nantinya ditempati oleh X-Seed 4000 di Tokyo, Jepang. Proyek multifungsi ini dirancang dengan ketinggian 4.000 meter dan berisi 800 lantai*


http://properti.kompas.com/read/201...g.Tertinggi.Milik.Artha.Graha.Terus.Berlanjut


----------



## Dazon

dude, please translate to english first. no budy know and google translate is suck.


----------



## Munwon

English!!!!!!!!


----------



## mafd12

yoga said:


> *Proyek Gedung Tertinggi Milik Artha Graha Terus Berlanjut*
> 
> 
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Signature Tower Jakarta yang merupakan proyek bakal calon gedung tertinggi di Indonesia akan terus berlanjut seiring proses sidang Tim Ahli Bangunan Gedung (TABG) Arsitektur dan Perkotaan atau TPAK yang memasuki tahap final.
> 
> Dengan demikian, proyek yang dirancang Smallwood, Reynolds, Stewart, Stewart and Associates Inc. (SRSSA), ini tidak dibatalkan sebagaimana rumor yang beredar di kalangan pecinta pencakar langit.
> 
> Managing Director Pandega Desain Weharima sebagai mitra lokal SRSSA, Prasetyoadi, memastikan hal tersebut kepada Kompas.com, di Jakarta, Ahad (21/6/2015).
> 
> "Sampai saat ini tidak dibatalkan, masih jalan terus proses perencanaannya. Sekarang sudah masuk tahap final sidang TPAK. Tinggal dua kali review (kajian) lagi," ujar Prasetyoadi yang akrab disapa Tiyok.
> 
> Tiyok menjelaskan, kajian yang belum lolos penilaian adalah mengenai air tanah tambahan karena ada syarat recharge yang harus dipenuhi serta struktur tanah di lokasi pengembangan CBD Sudirman.
> 
> "Kajian tanah untuk mengetahui apakah tanahnya cukup porous (berpori sehingga mudah menyerap air secara langsung), atau perlu dibuat rekayasa khusus. Hal ini dibuat untuk mengurangi dampak luapan air hujan," buka Tiyok.
> 
> Sementara kajian mengenai arsitektur, aspek perencanaan kota, aksesibilitas pejalan kaki, sarana penyelamatan kebakaran, dan lalu lintas sudah dilewati.
> 
> Jika semua syarat terpenuhi dan izin proses perencanaannya diterbitkan, kata Tiyok, proyek akan dilanjutkan dengan piling test (uji tiang pancang) dan seremoni pelatakan batu pertama (ground breaking).
> 
> Tertunda
> 
> Masih menurut Tiyok, sejatinya proyek sebesar Signature Tower Jakarta, membutuhkan waktu panjang dalam proses perencanaan dan perizinannya. Terlebih nomenklatur berubah, saat Pemerintah Provinsi DKI Jakarta menggabungkan Dinas Tata Ruang dan Dinas Pengawasan dan Penertiban Bangunan (P2B) jadi satu.
> 
> "Perubahan tersebut meembuat proses perencanaan dan perizinan menjadi lebih rumit, dan lama. Karena loket dijadikan satu, dipisahkan dengan dinas teknis terkait. Akibatnya pengambilan keputusan jadi lebih panjang," ungkap Tiyok.
> 
> Dia menambahkan, selain Signature Tower Jakarta, ada banyak proyek skala raksasa lainnya yang juga tertunda karena perubahan ini. Yang ditangani Pandega Desain Weharima saja ada 10 proyek tertunda.
> 
> "Mestinya dengan aturan dan penggabungan ini, proses perencanaan dan perizinan bisa langsung jadi dan transparan," tandas Tiyok.
> 
> Untuk diketahui, proyek Signature Tower Jakarta merupakan properti multifungsi yang dikembangkan PT Grahamas Adisentosa (Artha Graha Group). *Ketinggiannya menjulang 638 meter dan mencakup 111 lantai*. Di dalam bangunan ini, akan terdapat apartemen, perkantoran, hotel, dan juga pusat belanja.
> 
> Jika *Signature Tower Jakarta terbangun, akan menempati posisi tertinggi ke-75 di dunia*. Klasemen ini mengacu pada data terkini Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH), yang mencakup proyek masa depan, dalam perencanaan, tahap konstruksi, dan sudah terbangun alias beroperasi.
> 
> *Bakal gedung terjangkung di dunia nantinya ditempati oleh X-Seed 4000 di Tokyo, Jepang. Proyek multifungsi ini dirancang dengan ketinggian 4.000 meter dan berisi 800 lantai*
> 
> 
> http://properti.kompas.com/read/201...g.Tertinggi.Milik.Artha.Graha.Terus.Berlanjut


Tallest Building project Owned Artha Graha Continues


JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Signature Tower Jakarta which is the candidate's tallest building project in Indonesia will continue as the trial process Expert Team Building (TABG) Architecture and Urban or LFPR is entering the final stage.

Thus, the project is designed Smallwood, Reynolds, Stewart, Stewart and Associates Inc. (SRSSA), is not canceled as the rumors circulating among lovers of skyscrapers.

Managing Director Pandega Design SRSSA Weharima as a local partner, Prasetyoadi, ensuring the matter to Kompas.com, in Jakarta, Sunday (21/06/2015).

"Until now, this has not been canceled, the planning process is still going on. Now it has entered the final stage of the trial LFPR. Stayed twice review (assessment) again," said Prasetyoadi who is familiarly called Tiyok.

Tiyok explained, studies that have not passed the assessment is an additional ground water recharge as there are requirements that must be met as well as the structure of the soil at the site Sudirman CBD development.

"Study of the soil to determine if the soil is quite porous (porous so it easily absorbs water directly), or need to be created specifically engineered. It is designed to reduce the impact of rainwater overflow," open Tiyok.

While the study of architecture, town planning aspects, pedestrian accessibility, fire rescue vehicle, and traffic has passed.

If all conditions are met and permits issued planning process, said Tiyok, the project will continue with peeling test (test pile) and the ceremonial first stone pelatakan (ground breaking).

Be delayed

Still according Tiyok, a true project for Signature Tower Jakarta, takes a long time in the planning and licensing process. Moreover nomenclature change, when the Provincial Government of Jakarta combines the Department of Spatial Planning and the Department of Building Supervision and Control (P2B) into one.

"These changes meembuat planning and licensing process becomes more complicated, and a long time. Because the counter into one, separated by the relevant technical departments. As a result of decision-making so much longer," said Tiyok.

He added that, in addition to Signature Tower Jakarta, there are many other giant-scale project was also delayed because of this change. Pandega handled Weharima Design course there are 10 pending projects.

"It should be the rule and this merger, the planning and licensing process can be directly and transparently," said Tiyok.

To note, Signature Tower Jakarta project is a multifunctional properties developed by PT Grahamas Adisentosa (Artha Graha Group). Towering height 638 meters and covers 111 floors. Inside this building, there will be apartments, offices, hotels, and shopping centers.

If the Signature Tower Jakarta awakened, will occupy the highest position of 75th in the world. This table refers to the most recent data the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH), which includes a future project, in the planning, construction, and has awakened alias operates.

Will be the world's tallest building will be occupied by the X-Seed 4000 in Tokyo, Japan. This multifunctional project was designed with a height of 4,000 meters and contains 800 floors.


----------



## Ch.W

mafd12 said:


> Will be the world's tallest building will be occupied by the X-Seed 4000 in Tokyo, Japan. This multifunctional project was designed with a height of 4,000 meters and contains 800 floors.


If i get it right soil testing hasn'nt even started.
But i don't understand the connection to the visionary X-Seed project?


----------



## azey

i thought xseed4000 was only a concept design..ahaha what a joke


----------



## Crazy Dude

Wicak_15 said:


> Calon lahan Signature Tower
> 
> 
> IMG_2024 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


Hope that construction will start soon.


----------



## Crazy Dude

Wicak_15 said:


> Calon Lahan Signature Tower
> 
> 
> IMG_2131 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


^^ _The Project Site_


----------



## epalmasam

The design is ugly


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^

the lol? this is skyscrapercity thread mas! :lol:


----------



## bigblackmaputo

very high tower for Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## svaerd firemanska

good news to signature tower fans

Akhirnya, Calon Gedung Terjangkung di Indonesia Lulus TPAK

http://properti.kompas.com/read/201...on.Gedung.Terjangkung.di.Indonesia.Lulus.TPAK


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Beritanya sudah ada sejak agustus kalau nggak salah di scbd.com good news lah. Hihi berarti mulai januari 2016 bakalan rame lagi nih yg update


----------



## francais22

Reve Ahmad said:


> Beritanya sudah ada sejak agustus kalau nggak salah di scbd.com good news lah. Hihi berarti mulai januari 2016 bakalan rame lagi nih yg update


In english please ? :007:


----------



## Crazy Dude

^^ The news said that the tower was finally granted permission to get built since the tower has completed the TABG and TPAK requirements in order to get the state-approved. 

That being said, the construction of this tower will begin by end of this year which is I highly doubt it to be honest. 

I'll believe it when I see it. :lol:


----------



## Jos998

me too hihihi


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

new progress! just can't wait for it


----------



## di2kachmadi

Wait & see..seeing is believing :cheers::soon:


----------



## Reve Ahmad

Haha, nggak tau kapan bakalan dimulai. Foundry No. 8 aja masih rame. Wait for ... years?


----------



## Reve Ahmad

New cladding view, looks strength like iron glow:


----------



## kunming tiger

fingers crossed this goes up


----------



## Just_in_Key

*JAKARTA | Signature Tower Jakarta | 638m | 2093ft | 113 fl | Prep*

They should build a dancing fountain and a plaza in front of this building to make this place more attractive. Can't wait for this building.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Semoga bisa cepat dibangunkan.. Malaysia, Indonesia & Thailand bakal merasmikan megatallnya ASEAN kay:

1) Warisan Merdeka Tower, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia | 118 fl | 644m | U/C
2) Signature Tower, Jakarta, Indonesia | 113 fl | 638m | prep
3) Grand Rama IX Super Tower, Bangkok, Thailand | 125 fl | 615m | prep
4) Tradewinds Square Tower 1, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia | 110 fl | 608m | prep

Go Go ASEAN cities :banana: :soon:


----------



## Dito Roso

andai sdh ada saat AG-18 ...


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

^Pardon?


----------



## eurico

^^ what he said that he wish if this building are already built by the time of Asian Games 2018


----------



## agasi93

^^ Saw fences are being put up around the site area. Could possibly they are starting to evict current tenants occupying the land to prepare for construction.


----------



## eurico

^^ oh yeah some indonesian forumer also reported the same, hopefully the prep work are fast, and so the construction could start asap...


----------



## baiu001

RIP?


----------



## westlondonbloke

No, not RIP. Articles online were published last month saying that the parent company of SCBD responsible for the tower, PT Danayasa Arthatama, is restructuring their finances for the tower with a total investment of USD1.7 Billion. The company were planning to start construction in 2018, but there is currently still an oversupply in office space up for rent in Jakarta.





> *Danayasa mengkaji ulang proyek Signature Tower*
> 
> Oleh: Andy Dwijayanto
> Jumat, 22 Juni 2018 12:29 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. PT Danayasa Arthatama Tbk (SCBD) masih menggeber proyek prestisius bertajuk Signature Tower. Lewat anak usaha PT Grahamas Adisentosa, pengembang Kawasan Kawasan Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD) ini tengah mengurus perizinan dan pembiayaan untuk menggarap proyek gedung tertinggi di Indonesia.
> Tony Soesanto, Direktur PT Grahamas Adisentosa mengatakan, saat ini, proses perizinan masih terus berjalan sekaligus mengkaji ulang skema pendanaannya. Tahap konstruksi Signature Tower membutuhkan investasi sekitar US$ 1,7 miliar. ""Itu untuk bangunan. Tapi kami mau mengevaluasi lagi terkait posisi financing," ujarnya, Kamis (21/6).
> 
> Sedianya, Grahamas berencana memulai tahap konstruksi pada tahun ini. Namun perlu pengkajian ulang terkait soal pendanaannya.
> 
> Kini, tidak hanya sindikasi perbankan, perusahaan ini juga membuka opsi aksi korporasi di pasar modal maupun skema lainnya. "Perizinan kami jalan terus. Cuma masalah financing kami sedang kaji ulang karena kondisi ekonomi baru-baru ini banyak perubahan jadi kami belum bisa pastikan. Tetapi untuk desain dan perizinan masih jalan," aku Tony.
> 
> Apabila semuanya berjalan mulus maka proyek setinggi 638 meter dengan 111 lantai itu akan rampung dalam lima sampai enam tahun. Bangunan itu akan menjadi ikon baru gedung pencakar langit di Indonesia.
> 
> Selain menuntaskan masalah perizinan dan pembiayaan, SCBD tengah mengincar mitra strategis untuk mengelola proyek yang dirancang oleh Smallwood, Reynolds, Stewart, Stewart and Associates Inc.
> 
> Kelak, Signature Tower bakal memiliki ruang perkantoran, hotel dan pusat perbelanjaan. Sebelumnya, perusahaan ini sudah menandatangani perjanjian kerjasama dengan MGM Hospitality di Las Vegas pada tahun 2012 lalu.
> 
> Namun Grahamas Adisentosa masih mencari mitra strategis lainnya. "Masih dengan beberapa (pihak) lainnya. Kami juga masih terus berdiskusi dengan pihak MGM karena belum final," ungkap Tony.
> 
> Ia juga menjelaskan, keputusan mengkaji ulang mengenai Signature Tower agar proyek tersebut lebih feasible secara bisnis. Maklum, nilai investasi untuk pembiayaan proyek ini terbilang cukup besar.
> 
> Di luar proyek Signature Tower, Danayasa tengah mencari cadangan lahan alias landbank untuk pengembangan central business district baru. Manajemen tengah mengincar lahan baru untuk dikembangkan menjadi kawasan perkantoran.
> 
> Agung R Prabowo, Direktur PT Danayasa Arthatama Tbk menyampaikan, pihaknya tengah mencari lahan di Jabodetabek yang potensial untuk dikembangkan. "Luasnya kurang lebih sama dengan SCBD, yakni sekitar 45 hektare," ujarnya.
> 
> Sayang, Agung tidak menyebut nilai investasi untuk pembelian lahan tersebut. Tahun ini Danayasa Arthatama belum memasukkan dana investasi akuisisi lahan baru ke belanja modal. Pada tahun 2018, alokasi dana belanja modal perusahaan ini sebesar Rp 100 miliar hingga Rp 160 miliar.


http://amp.kontan.co.id/news/danayasa-mengkaji-ulang-proyek-signature-tower



If everything goes as planned and construction begins in 2019, then the tower should be done in 5-6 years.



> Oleh: Andy Dwijayanto
> Kamis, 21 Juni 2018 16:27 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Total (investasi) untuk bangunan saja itu US$ 1,7 miliar itu untuk bangunan saja, belum tahu, kami mau evaluasi lagi untuk posisi financing,” ujar Tony di Jakarta, Kamis (21/6).
> Awalnya perusahaan berencana untuk memulai proses konstruksi pada tahun ini, namun perlu dikaji ulang soal pendanaan. Saat ini, tidak hanya sindikasi perbankan perusahaan juga membuka opsi aksi korporasi di pasar modal maupun skema lainnya.
> 
> “Perizinan kami jalan terus, Cuma masalah financing kami lagi kaji ulan karena kondisi ekonomi baru-baru ini banuak perubahan jadi kami belum bisa pastikan. Tetapi untuk desain dan perizinan kami masih jalan, kalau desain kami sudah siap,” lanjutnya.
> 
> Menurutnya, perusahaan sudah siap melakukan konstruksi hanya tinggal penuntasan masalah pembiayaan saja. *Bila lancar maka proyek setinggi 638 meter dengan 111 lantai tersebut akan rampung dalam 5-6 tahun pembangunan dan menjadi ikon baru gedung pencakar langit di Indonesia.*
> 
> *“Semoga kalau semuanya lancar (tahun depan), rencana awalnya sebetulnya (konstruksi) tahun ini*, Cuma ya kami lihat dalam waktu dekat ini seperti apa,” tutupnya.


http://amp.kontan.co.id/news/danayasa-arthatama-masih-kaji-pendanaan-signature-tower


----------



## Twisctre

Oversupply happens in Jakarta, yes. In neighboring building, there is so many empty spaces for sale. Ex-Paramadina campus in The Energy for example. 

There is a new office skyscraper, I forgot the name, beside The Energy. The SCBD bus stops there. Langham Tower also seems like slowing down.

Beside the PCPD there will be a new building, please, I hope it is a PARK, SCBD LACKS A CONVENIENT PARK!!! Even when the GBK is closed for Asian Games.

Btw, will
1. Jak TV - Langham Tower underpass open? The underpass is actually connected, passing the lot of Signature Tower, but never been used.

2. Jak TV-PCPD parking area be a public road? Since the underpass will open and the traffic should mirror the Pacific Place underpass. 

3. The Graha Millenia be demolished?

4. Offtopic: will the land of Finance Department beside PP be used?


----------



## ssoott

Anyone have articles discussing about technicalities, technologies, and the design of this tower? I really want to know how this tower will deal with earthquakes. Because I read in an article about why Mulia Corp (an Indonesian conglomerate based in Jakarta) built Exchange 106 in Kuala Lumpur instead of Jakarta solely because of earthquakes. This tower is obviously much taller and slimmer than Exchange 106.


----------



## westlondonbloke

ssoott said:


> Anyone have articles discussing about technicalities, technologies, and the design of this tower? I really want to know how this tower will deal with earthquakes. Because I read in an article about why Mulia Corp (an Indonesian conglomerate based in Jakarta) built Exchange 106 in Kuala Lumpur instead of Jakarta solely because of earthquakes. This tower is obviously much taller and slimmer than Exchange 106.




http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...wer-reaching-high-in-the-sky-of-indonesia.pdf


----------



## Ampelio

Why not redesign it by reducing its proposed height? an iconic 400-500 meters tower will fit well to SCBD buildings and can be great additional to Jakarta skyline


----------



## eurico

^^ no way... big city like Jakarta needs a megatall for it's landmark :cheers:


----------



## baiu001

i visit this forum hoping there is an update ..


----------



## baiu001

Wake up!! its 2019!!


----------



## skyline13

2019, 2020,2021 and still counting


----------



## westlondonbloke

Any large scale construction in Jakarta, especially of this scale and grandeur, will most likely start breaking ground after the presidential election which is due in April. Several skyscraper projects are also doing the same, e.g. The Pinnacle at Mangkuluhur City Tower with a height of 386m.

https://properti.kompas.com/read/20...antai-di-mangkuluhur-city-tunggu-pilpres-2019

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2037337


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

westlondonbloke said:


> Any large scale construction in Jakarta, especially of this scale and grandeur, will most likely start breaking ground after the presidential election which is due in April. Several skyscraper projects are also doing the same, e.g. The Pinnacle at Mangkuluhur City Tower with a height of 386m.
> 
> https://properti.kompas.com/read/20...antai-di-mangkuluhur-city-tunggu-pilpres-2019
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2037337


Sounds like a good news, it's been years huh


----------



## Yulian Vladmir

This tower does not look futuristic but all in all, looks fine :cheers:

Any updates?


----------



## madrasi7777

Amazing design.


----------



## awancerahsaja

> Selain itu, pemerintah juga menyiapkan delapan proyek di luar empat koridor prioritas tersebut, meliputi:
> 
> 1. .......
> 2. .......
> 3. .......
> 4. *Pembangunan gedung Signature Tower*
> 5. .......
> 6. .......
> 7. .......
> 8. .......
> 
> Sebelumnya, Kepala Badan Koordinasi Penanaman Modal (BKPM) Thomas Lembong menuturkan pemerintah Indonesia memprioritaskan proyek pada empat wilayah dalam program yang diinisiasi oleh Presiden China Xi Jinping itu. Pemilihan empat wilayah tersebut dipilih berdasarkan pertimbangan geografis. Keempat wilayah tersebut meliputi, Kalimantan Utara, Sumatera Utara, Sulawesi Utara, dan Bali.


Source: Daftar 28 Proyek Rp1.296 T yang Bakal 'Dijual' ke China


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Is that good or bad news?


----------



## eurico

^^ the developer are still seeking for the investor in china with Indonesian government helps


----------



## westlondonbloke

Now that the presidential election is over, I really hope to see this tower be constructed by the time Joko Widodo’s second term ends (2024) :righton: :cheer:


----------



## Saqqara

jimmykl2020 said:


> No offense but Jakarta really should have other priorities...it's literally ultra-luxury mall on one block, slum the next


It's also sinking, precisely in part due to massive construction projects like this.


----------



## Danisw

Saqqara said:


> It's also sinking, precisely in part due to massive construction projects like this.


Sinking because people in Jakarta so greedy, keep pumping out artesis well water unregulated, draining down the whole city


----------



## Danisw

Nature revenges


----------



## Sterlyng65

I heard that this tower is under construction  with many other towers in Jakarta


----------



## Io-Diegetic

It isn't under construction, this proposal is dead.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Io-Diegetic said:


> It isn't under construction, this proposal is dead.


how dead? Should it be renamed to Vision?


----------



## ModarJayaAbadi

^^ Not dead, on-hold. But still not on the ground-breaking stage yet AFAIK. A portion of the land currently used for the mobile office of an ongoing construction project in the area.


----------



## rizkifauzi760

ModarJayaAbadi said:


> ^^ Not dead, on-hold. But still not on the ground-breaking stage yet AFAIK. A portion of the land currently used for the mobile office of an ongoing construction project in the area.


Still no sign of construction


----------



## blacktrojan3921

Danisw said:


> Sinking because people in Jakarta so greedy, keep pumping out artesis well water unregulated, draining down the whole city


 In the defense of the citizens, it's the only clean water they can use since the rivers that cross Jakarta are so polluted that they are rendered undrinkable.


----------



## Danisw

blacktrojan3921 said:


> In the defense of the citizens, it's the only clean water they can use since the rivers that cross Jakarta are so polluted that they are rendered undrinkable.


Seriously? Polluted by whom. Citizens.

Look, artesis needs to be heavily regulated everywhere. And they could get water from PDAM companies, and conserve. Yet the greedy Do Not want to conserve. And they paid the price, and destroyed Jakarta for the future kids


----------



## Danisw

KillerZavatar said:


> how dead? Should it be renamed to Vision?


Super Dead


----------



## thoderiq

well...


baiu001 said:


> Lihat Miniatur Signature Tower di Revenue Tower District 8


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

thoderiq said:


> well...


How is this still a proposal? Sure it looks nice but it isn’t a realistic proposal for Jakarta right now. Also Jakarta just got it’s first supertall a few months ago, it needs a little bit more development before it’s appropriate to build this thing


----------



## A Chicagoan

arafuru said:


> That being said, I don't think there is a demand for this thing currently in Jakarta.


I believe that was his whole point.


----------



## starbucks98

While waiting for this tower to happen, might I suggest the project owner to change the design of the tower and the complex its getting a little bit outdated...


----------



## NanoRay

This looks like a giant version of Jin Mao Tower!


----------



## hizad

I thought no more building above 400m in Jakarta is allowed


----------



## mraz8146

i dont think Jakarta can afford a supertall tower.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

mraz8146 said:


> i dont think Jakarta can afford a supertall tower.


Out of all the supertalls thatve been proposed in Jakarta, 3 made it to construction
1. Autograph Tower
2. Icon Tower 
3. Indonesia-1 North Tower
4. Indonesia-1 South Tower
5. Luminary Tower?

Autograph Tower is the only supertall that topped out, Indonesia-1 reached their halfway mark but have been put on hold indefinitely due to “Covid”, Icon Tower never made it out of the ground before being put on hold, and AT’s sister tower, Luminary Tower is reportedly a supertall but it’s height is disputed.

Jakarta CAN build supertalls, just not very good

As for megatalls…
Yeah no, Goldin Finance 117 has a better chance of being completed than this


----------



## KillerKowalski

I don't know if this will ever be constructed.


----------

